# ZG und ZA für Heiler



## tuerlich (27. April 2011)

Hi.
Ich war heute voller Euphorie als Heiler in ZA und ZG. Wipeorgie ohne Ende. Es kommt Schaden auf den Tank, dass es nichtmehr feierlich ist. Hab ca 354er Gear und bin Holypala. Unser Tank war Druide mit vollem Raidequip. Ich heile ihn locker durch bwd, td4w und bot, aber der Schaden, der vom Trash und teilweise von den Bossen kommt ist überirdisch. Dazu kommt, dass die Hälfte der Mobs nicht cc-bar ist. Nehmen wir den Vogelboss in ZA. Hier werden zum einen wieder die Melees ver§$%", weil alle! den Debuff bekommen. Zum anderen hat der Boss im fight ca 7 Mille Schaden ausgeteilt - trotz CDs, und allem Möglichen an dmg-reduce skills. 15k hps mit allem drum und dran (ja, ich hab auch Göttlicher Schutz, meinen Wächter, Trinkets, Flügel usw in meiner Leiste). Ich hab bufffood und flasks eingeschmissen und meine Vulkanischen Tränke und Manaflasks benutzt. Mach ich da echt was falsch, oder geht es euch genauso? 

Bin danach nochmal mit meinem Schurken rein und der Heiler hatte auch Probleme ohne Ende. Diesmal war es aber ein Priest mit richtig gutem Gear (auch paar hc items). Also irgendwas kann ja wohl nicht normal sein. Wenn die Mobs wenigstens alle schön cc-bar wären, wärs ja kein Problem. Da sind ja die Raids echt um einiges leichter, als die zwei inis...


----------



## Bodensee (27. April 2011)

keine Sorge.
wenn wir genug herumheulen, werden die Inis in 2-3 Wochen generft. Dann kannste auch als Heiler dmg machen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (27. April 2011)

komisch, der pala heiler hatte mit mir als DK Tank (trag kein raidhero item, aber noch 3 blaue) kein problem und es lief fast wipe frei, einer am trash vor Nalorakk, einer am Endboss.

Entweder liegt es an der Klasse oder man kann halt besser spielen als andere.


----------



## Kerbe (27. April 2011)

Es ist echt Assi schwer ich werde mal im blizz forum nerf schreiben das ist echt heftig teilweise


----------



## Squidd (27. April 2011)

Naja, die Community wollte nen schwierigen Content, und da hat sie ihn... und die Epixxe werden zumindest nicht hinterhergeworfen...

Also im Ernst, ich bin Priest-Heiler und habe noch nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt, die Inzen auszuprobieren. Die von dir beschriebenen Probs verheißen für mich nichts gutes, da ich in cata schon mehrfach vor unheilbaren Herausforderungen stand. 

Ein bisschen flaumig wird mir schon bei dem Gedanken, dass es wirklich so heftig wird wie ihr es beschrieben habt, da ich nur größtenteils in blaues hc-equip eingehüllt bin ( bis auf ein paar ruf epixe)

Abwarten wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## tuerlich (27. April 2011)

Kann auch am Druiden als Tank liegen, aber wie gesagt, der Priester hatte mit dem Palatank auch seine Probleme.
Edit: Die Epics werden einem echt nicht hinterhergeworfen. Aber um ehrlich zu sein sind die zwei inis echt schwerer, als die Raids. Was hat das für einen Sinn ^^


----------



## Hobbygurke (27. April 2011)

Gz...


Wegen euch Muttis wird wieder ein Nerf reingepatcht. Und der Patchday ist noch nicht mal rum...


Was bringt es euch wenn ihr gleich bei den ersten Versuchen durch die Innis rushed? Und komisch, dass es andere auch schaffen da durch zu gehen und sich nicht beschweren. Buffed hat euch sogar schon die Arbeit abgenommen und Guides für die Instanzen geschrieben. 

Also hört auf zu maulen und seid froh, dass das nicht wieder so ein 0815 Instanz-Rush wird und ihr schneller wieder dem öden WoW Alltag entgegen treten müsst. 




Zisch und weg!


----------



## Marienkaefer (27. April 2011)

Ich hab mich mit meinem Heiler noch nicht reingetraut (warte auf ne gute Gildengruppe^^), sondern nur mit'n Hunter. Hab da echt Respekt vor den Heilern! Da kommt schon viel Schaden auf die Gruppe, aber bis jetzt war es heilbar (klar paar Wipes hatten wir, allerdings am Trash und nicht an den Bossen). Sind halt "neue" (alte) Instanzen und man muss halt auch noch herausfinden, welche Mobs an welchen Stellen richtig viel Schaden austeilen. Ist doch wie am Anfang von Cata. Am Anfang hatte ich voll Stress in den Instanzen, aber mit der Zeit kommt das auch  Außerdem droppen da nicht um sonst Epics. Such dir am besten ne Stammgruppe für den Anfang, was ich heute wieder an Randoms hatte, war nicht so schön ^^


----------



## Squidd (27. April 2011)

Wegen uns Muttis ... sicher.


----------



## Imanewbie (27. April 2011)

ich schau mir mal ZA an war damals leider nicht so oft drinnen, kann mich nur dran erinnern wie lange wir beim eier boss gewiped sind ^^

aber wenn sich dd's und tank's ned so dumm anstellen und auch mal die taktik befolgen bzw aus den bösen Sachen am Boden raus gehen ist es sicher schaffbar auch mit blauem equip.

mfg


----------



## Lord Aresius (27. April 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Es ist echt Assi schwer ich werde mal im blizz forum nerf schreiben das ist echt heftig teilweise


omg, hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst.


Also genug andere Spieler haben es schon geschafft.

Dann lebt damit endlich das es genug Spieler gibt, die besser sind als ihr. Aber hört auf schon am selben Tag nach Nerfs zu schreien, das ist völlig witzlos und absolut bescheuert.

Wem das zu schwer ist, der hätte ma 
ZA zu BC Zeiten betreten sollen mit Hero Ini und Kara Gear , der hätte nicht mehr gesehen als das Eingangstor -.-


Kann echt nicht wahr sein sowas, aber irgendwie war es ja klar, das vor dem Sonnenuntergang die ersten nach Nerfs schreien.

traurig, einfach nur traurig.


----------



## BlackBirdone (27. April 2011)

also mit gildenleuten die was von cc verstehen hats zwar gedauert aber ging heal ist net ohne aber nicht unmöglich


----------



## Aventhor (27. April 2011)

Die Leute müssen sich nachdem die Cataheros jetzt einfach durchgelaufen wurden wieder dran gewöhnen das man CC nutzt und vielleicht mehr machen muss als "einfach DMG!"
So wie eben einer meinte.. Ich hab gesagt das ich die Ini nicht kenne, also gar nicht. Und er meinte man müsse nur dmg machen. Naja. Und dann lagen wir und er verlässt die Gruppe. 
Dann gabs n Serverzusammenbruche und alles war im Eimer. =P Mal schauen wie es die Tage wird.


----------



## Mojojin (27. April 2011)

ich kenn die 2 inis ja schon vom ptr und kann sagen das es wirklich für jeden scheiß ne taktik gibt

wenn man die kennt und befolgt sind auch die 2 inis freeloot (im ernst jz  

wenn man einfach nur dämlich in ne grp ohne cc usw reinrennt hat man weder die epics verdient noch das man die ini schafft


wär meine meinung dazu


----------



## Hobbygurke (27. April 2011)

Du bist noch nicht mal auf CC angewiesen. Manche Trash Gruppen kannst du auch wie gehabt einfach wegbomben (wenn jeder seinen Job beherrscht). 

Also nicht nach Nerf schreien nur weil ihr es nicht gepeilt bekommt entweder eure Klasse zu spielen oder mit den richtigen Leuten in die Instanz zu gehen.


----------



## Miyraculix (27. April 2011)

Hi,

also ich war auch grade in beiden inis als HealDruide mit Fullepic gear und teilweise HC, und selbst für mich ist das ohne CC fast unheilbar, also sagt euren Tanks an sie sollen marken und schwupp bekommt ihr (wie immer) die Epics hinterher geworfen....


----------



## Desolars (27. April 2011)

also ich weiß ja nicht warum hier alle heulen, endlich mal wieder etwas content der ein paar wochen etwas fordernd ist, war heute (leider nur) in ZG, und ich muss sagen es hat spass gemacht sich die bosstaktiken herzuleiten (auf guides haben wir bewusst verzichtet), 
im endeffekt hat man sich die meisten bosse einmal angeguckt und spätestens beim 2. try lagen sie dann auch, einige sogar mit erfolg da wir ansche3inend "vereinfachungsmechanismen" nicht genutzt haben, wie auch wir kennen sie ja nicht^^

ZG zumindest hat echt spass gemacht und nach 2h warn wir durch
wem das zu schwer ist kann ja weiterhin die alten heros gehn, etwas an movment und klassenverständnis arbeiten, dann werden die beiden neuen auch nicht mehr das unüberwindbare problem sein
oder aber ihr heult hier weiter rum und in 2-3 wochen können wir wieder 2 gruppen zusammen pullen und alles wegbomben -.-


----------



## derdast (27. April 2011)

Ich bin selbst Pala Healer GS 352, und ja es ist schwer zu heilen, wenn die gruppe nicht ordentlich spielt! CC und dann ist der Trash easy, bei den Bossen sind wir auch nur am Ende von ZA dauernd gewiped, was aber auch daran lag das wir den Fuchs hatten und der ziemlich hart ist gegen zu heilen. Aber wenn jeder seinen Job macht und so spielt wie es sich gehört Funktioniert es locker.
Skill>all
P.S.: witziger weise hat vor kurzem Ghostcrawler geschrieben das sie wollen das man besser erkennt wenn man als DD fehler macht, also Movement Technisch. Schaut euch mal den Erfolg "Es ist nicht leicht, grün zu sein" an. Bei uns haben den nur 2 bekommen im Raid und alle waren das erste mal drinn...


----------



## Cryptical (27. April 2011)

Ich bin Diszi und habe heute Pala- und Todesrittertanks geheilt. Anfangs gab es ein paar "wtf"-Momente. Mit der Zeit und kontrollierten bzw. cc-Pulls ging es dann durchaus. Ich konnte also auch mal Gruppen ohne CC locker wegheilen und manchmal war mir CC einfach lieber. 

Ich selber bin ca. 353 equipt. Der Palatank war bissl drüber und der Dktank drunter.

Vielleicht hilft es dir ein Blick auf ausgeteilte Debuffs zu werfen, was sie machen und schauen was von einkommenden Schaden noch von Haus aus vermieden werden kann. Also so "unheilbar" wie im ersten Post sind sie definitiv nicht.

Tante &#8364;dit sagt mir, ich soll noch auf Fokusdmg hinweisen. Keine Ahnung was sie meint, ich bin Heiler.


----------



## Noldan (27. April 2011)

War gleich nachdem die Server online gingen mit meinem Holy Pala ZA. Getankt hat ein Dudu-Tank mit 200 k life

Ich muss sagen der Trash war schon heftig in Sachen Schaden. War schon eine kleine Herausforderung ließ sich aber heilen. Ab und an klappte mal jemand um aber was solls.

Die Bosse machen in Gegensatz zum Trash eher mäßigen Schaden. Zumindest hatte ich da keinerlei Probleme das zu heilen. Der einzig schwierige war echt der 1. Boss (also der mit dem Gewitter). Bis auf den Tank und mir waren alle tot, optimal gelaufen halt.

Also für das Gear was letztlich bei Raus springt ist der Schwierigkeistgrad ganz ok.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (27. April 2011)

Wie lange braucht man in etwa für die beiden Instanzen? Für eine normale Random HC Instanz veranschlage ich mal ~45 Minuten im Durchschnitt. Wie sieht es mit ZA und ZG aus? Eine Stunde, zwei?


----------



## Noldan (27. April 2011)

wenn Bosstaktiken bekannt und es ne fähige Gruppe ist, dann brauch man für ZA ca. 1 Stunde.

Nach ein paar durchläufen wird es dann aber auch nicht länger als 45 minuten dauern


----------



## Nisbo (27. April 2011)

Ich (Bär) war vorhin auch mit der Gilde drin mit nem Baum als Heal, dabei noch nen Pala, WL und Shaddow.

Kann die Aussagen nur bestätigen, der Heal war nur am fluchen im TS, trotz Baumrinde & Co.

Vom Gear lagen wir alle über dem Gear was in der Ini dropt.

Machbar ist es aber über dem DF wird es wohl sehr sehr schwer werden.

Vorteil bei uns war noch das der Shadow ab und zu mal einen Mob übernommen hat was dann schon einiges erleichtert hat.




M. E. auch zu schwer wenn man bedenkt das man da normalerweise reingeht wenn man noch was braucht.

Ach ja ca 2 Stunden haben wir gebraucht für ZA, aber da waren noch LagProbleme dabei wegen den Addons


----------



## Piggy D. (27. April 2011)

laut unseren heilern bekomm ich mit meinem paladin mehr schaden, als der tank der nefarian hc (25er)tankt. vogelboss war auch sehr lustig, da wir 3 melees waren und unser palaheiler das stumpf gegengeheilt hat, (waren laut recount wohl mehr als 20k hps) war mein grid mehr ne disco 
find die instanz, trotz hc raidgear ganz anspruchsvoll, rnd eben war auch lustig, nur das der server leider instabil ist, macht alles zunichte


----------



## Negrul99 (27. April 2011)

Hey erstmal wa vor einer stunde Zg habe da bis jetzt nur die letzen 3 Bosse gesehn ich bin Holy priester mit den item lvl 347 mir fiel das heilen bei einen Boss recht schwer und zwar den Schlangenboss aber sonst ging es einigermaßen ZA habe ich heute noch clearen können aber muss sagen es schon recht schwer aber ich würde sagen desto mehr übung desto einfacher wird es deswegen nicht gleich weinen ich mit meinen Blauen hero/Gerechtigkeits eq hab es doch auch einigermaßen hinbekommen

p.s klar es gab auch ein paar wipes aber es ist echt eine reine übnungssache und Za und Zg kann ich jetzt auch als Content ansehn vom schwierigkeitsgrad her


----------



## Tourius (27. April 2011)

HALLO,

ich meine ihr habt einfach keine ahnung die inzen sind so einfach wie noch nie...^^
ich habe nicht 1 problem gehabt...
und wer als palaheiler rumheult sollte mal die sch... halten und eine andere klasse hochspielen vorallem wenn man full epic ist *hust* sollte es kein problem sein...omg *eyeroll*
und ja es läuft ja wieder wie anfang cata...muahaha die inzen sind so schwer blizz mach was wir schaffen nicht leichte inzen zu machen ...helft uns gibt uns buffs.......


BENUTZT EURE CC's echt mal!!!

Cata ist kein Kindergarten leute..aber die neuen inzen schon....boar.

so erbärmlich echt das ihr einfach rumheult wenn ihr einfach nichts schafft....man ja sogar cd's nutzen kann..

aber wir bleiben mal dabei das ihr eure klasse nicht so beherscht wie ihr es eigentlich sollt oder es blizzard vermutet!

mfg 

Palaheiler(mit 6 blauen teilen)


----------



## Rhilla (27. April 2011)

woow bist du imba....


----------



## Negrul99 (27. April 2011)

@ Tourius vlt ist die Ini einfach in deinen Augen ich kann nicht beurteiln wie du spielst oder mit welchen Leuten du drin warst vlt ist die Ini einfach mir fiel es an manchen stellen schon schwer aber wie gesagt es geht Ob es einfach oder Schwer ist ist reine Anssichtssache 

trotzdem sollte die ini nicht gleich generft werden weil die meisten gleich vom schaden es schwer haben zu Heiln ich weiß die Ini ist sehr fordernd meiner Meinung nach aber die Ini ist erst seid heute Auf den Servern deswegen wartet erstmal bis die Ini ein Paar Wochen eingespielt ist vlt wird die dann euch leichter falln


----------



## Murkas (27. April 2011)

also wir haben vorhins mit der Gilde beide gecleart..
ZG is nun nich wirklich ein Problem, 2 wipes am Trash, 1 am Kesselboss und 2 beim Endboss..
ZA is eigentlich so leicht.. haben im 4. Versuch dann sogar den timerun geschafft und hatten noch 1 Minute übrig..
Billanz: 20 Mahlstromkristalle..

und jetzt das große ABER

wir (dk(ich), schami, hexe) haben je 20-25k dps gefahren, und hatten nen palatank + palaheal mit 2 372ger items..

dann war ich als tank ZG mit ner random.. das kann man echt vergessen.. nach 45 Minuten nach einer Gruppenauflösung wegen Servercrash wieder am 1. Boss und obwohl die 2 mages gut waren.. n warri mit 6k dps und ein buggendes UI meinerseits (switchen von Frost auf Blut > Todesrunen fälschlicherweise aktiv > BUGS).. dann aufgelöst..

also ich denke die Inis sind für 346ger gear net wirklich möglich, zumal ja immernoch das gear im INventar zählt, und ned das angelegte (was übrigens ein extrem großer Fehler ist..)


----------



## Mahrony (27. April 2011)

Unsere Heilerin hat zwar nen paar mal rumgeschrien, unser Tank hat in Zul'Gurub ordentlich was auf die Fresse bekommen, aber Zul'Aman ist ein Witz sondergleichen. Der Trash erfordert mehr Taktik als mancher Boss. Haben fast 2 Stunden in ZG rumgezergt, aber auch nur weil wir zwei RnDs dabei hatten. ZAging in der Fünfer Gruppe locker innerhalb einer Dreiviertelstunde, wenn nicht sogar weniger über die Bühne.


----------



## Mike39 (27. April 2011)

Tourius schrieb:


> HALLO,
> 
> ich meine ihr habt einfach keine ahnung die inzen sind so einfach wie noch nie...^^
> ich habe nicht 1 problem gehabt...
> ...



Das einzige was hier erbärmlich ist,ist dein Post.Kein Wunder das alle so über die WoW-Comm schimpfen.Hauptsache mal einen auf dicke Hose machen.


----------



## tuerlich (27. April 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> Das einzige was hier erbärmlich ist,ist dein Post.Kein Wunder das alle so über die WoW-Comm schimpfen.Hauptsache mal einen auf dicke Hose machen.



Und halt sein erster Beitrag.


----------



## Atinuviell (28. April 2011)

Wir haben eben 3 Stunden für ZA gebraucht. Mage(raid eq), Priest(hc), Krieger(hc), Hexer(raid) und ein DK(der war rnd). Es war sooooooooooooooooooooooooo lustig. Endlich mal wieder ne Herausforderung. Wir haben alle geflucht. Nach den ersten Trashgruppen sind wir auch wieder auf cc gegangen, sofern das möglich war. Wir haben absichtlich keinen Guide gelesen, nur die Erinnerung an "früher".
Hoffentlich nerft Blizz das nicht und wenn bitte erst in 4-5 Wochen.
Das waren die besten 3 Stunden die ich seit Wochen InGame verbracht habe.


----------



## Erunia1 (28. April 2011)

Tourius schrieb:


> HALLO,
> 
> ich meine ihr habt einfach keine ahnung die inzen sind so einfach wie noch nie...^^
> ich habe nicht 1 problem gehabt...
> ...




Sowas kann ich echt nicht lesen. Behalt sowas bitte demnächst für dich und Besuch bitte die Community nicht mehr. So Leute wie dich zerstören diese nämlich -.-.
Danke schonmal im Voraus.


Zul Aman haben wir ca. 1,5 std gebraucht
Zul Gurub 4 std. :-D

Nach einer Zeit wird es denke ich schneller gehen, also weiter gehts^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. April 2011)

Eines erstmal vorab - die Instanzen sind neu, man kennt die Taktiken teilweise nicht, und wenn, dann muss man das Ganze auch umsetzen können.
Was einige wieder erwarten, ist schon nett anzusehen, immerhin gibt es die Instanzen in dieser Form erst wieder seit 12 Stunden, klar dass man noch nicht alle Kniffe raus hat.

Es stimmt, der Großteil des Gruppenerfolgs liegt wieder beim Heiler, aber der verkackt (gelinde gesagt) nur, wenn der Rest der Gruppe nicht tut was er soll oder er eben nicht mit seiner Rolle klar kommt.

Eben war ich mit meinem Heildruiden ZA, wir haben in 2 Stunden 4 Bosse geschafft, allen voran hat uns Jan'alai am häufigsten auf die Bretter geschickt, weil die DDs den Sachverhalt mit den Adds nicht begriffen haben.

Und soll ich euch was sagen? 45 Minuten wipen, um einen Heroboss auf dem Gewissen zu haben, und das auch nur ganz knapp: Ich fands toll. Nervig, dass 3/5 Leuten der Gruppe nicht perfekt gespielt haben oder das getan haben, was ihnen zugeteilt wurde, keine Frage. Aber es war mal wieder eine verdammte Herausforderung, kein reinrennen, umklatschen, rausporten. Richtig knackige Bosskämpfe, jeder Fehler wird mit ordentlichen Kellen "bestraft". So muss das sein, so macht das Spaß und fördert auch die Rücksichtnahme. Denn ein Spieler der sich denkt: "Oh ein AE, mir wurscht, muss der Heiler abkönnen" gehört nunmal nicht dort rein. Die normale Reaktion wäre: "Oh ein AE, mist, da muss ich das nächste Mal schneller sein, damit der Heiler den Kampf über durchhält". Das Erlebnis, einen fast übermächtigen Gegner zerlegt zu haben, hat doch was, oder gebt ihr mir nicht Recht?

Ein DD stirbt, weil er nicht aus einem AE rausläuft? Pech gehabt, nicht meine Schuld, ich hab genug zutun, das ist nunmal der Lerneffekt. Es gehört eben nunmal zum Teamplay, grade derzeit, auch den Heiler zu entlasten, wo es geht. Genauso dem Tank unter die Arme zu greifen. Es ist schon lange nichtmehr so, dass nur Heiler/Tank eine gewisse Verantwortung tragen. Ebenso darf man nicht Arschloch spielen und DDs beim kleinsten Fehler krepieren lassen.

Teamplay, Rücksichtnahme = Spaß haben.

--------------------

Und nun, üben oder rumheulen? Rumheulen, genau, damit man wieder durchrennen kann und fix die Epicsplitter einsackt, um fette Verzauberungen zu haben. Toll. Und Morgen? Das Selbe?

Ich bin echt froh darüber, die Instanz eben nicht gecleart zu haben, so kann ichs Morgen wieder versuchen - dann liegen nur 2 Bosse? - Auch ok, ich Spiel um Spaß zu haben, und den hab ich nicht wenn mir der Anus vom vielen reingeschiebe ausgeleiert ist.

Alles in allem, passen die neuen Instanzen vollkommen, so wie sie sind. Man wird etwas angetrieben, um wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis mit einem gewissen Wert zu haben, sowas macht Spaß, und so muss das sein. Und nebenbei, rennt nicht rein, mit dem Fokus was umzuhauen, genießt mal den anderen Flair der Instanzen 



 - Ein geforderter, aber zufriedener Druidenheiler


----------



## Neritia (28. April 2011)

also nachdem ich heute den späten nachmittag und den frühen abend damit verbacht habe mit einer gildengruppe durch zg und za zu gehen auch hier mal mein eindruck:

ich fand es extrem angenehm...ich bin zwar kein heal aber auch unser heal hatte bis auf manche trashfehlpulls (soll ja auch mal passieren) eigentlich nix zu meckern 

ich fand es witzig mal wieder nicht nur stumpf auf den boss zu haun sondern sich auch mal wieder bewegen zu müssen es war spaß pur vorallem keine 15 min ini wo man kurz im ts is und dann wieder raus... von taktiken in zg hatte von uns nur der heiler beim ersten boss ne ahnung und der tank hat sich ab und an mal ein video reingezogen wobei die meisten erklärungen mit "naja den eigentlich hab ich ned viel gesehen bei dem ganzen zeugs was da am boden lag" endeten 

d.h. wir haben uns so weit die taktiken auch selbst erarbeitet und mein gott war ich glücklich wir mussten auch wieder mal denken xD wie da stehen 3 kessel... hmmm k der macht das der 2. macht das der 3. macht das ... aaaaaaaaaaaah *geistesblitz*

natürlich hat es länger gedauert als die anderen cata inis aber ich weiß schön langsam wie es bei blizzardmitarbeitern im kopf geht: wie zu leicht k machen wa schwerer wie zu schwer machen wa leichter  entweder man will herausfordernden content (wobei nach 1-2 runs sind die inis auch nicht mehr so schwer) oder man will nen leichten content aber bitte entscheidet euch mal 

ich find die inis ziemlich gut gelungen wenn man vorher nicht die guides durchguckt hat man in zg auch noch etwas zum rumrätseln und feinheiten abstimmen...

in zA kann man neben dem gebabbel im ts auch noch schön in erinnerungen schwelgen ... die bosstaktiken sind ja jz ned wirklich anders als damals zu 70er zeiten  

alles in allem ich kann den 2 neuen inis ne gute bewertung absprechen, man hat es nicht mehr so leicht aber wenn man sich etwas anstrengt und das tut was man soll gehts wunderbar und locker von der hand  

sehr gut gefallen haben mir die jump'n'run anspielungen in zg XD vorallem da unser heiler das am anfang ned wirklich gebacken bekommen hat... ein riesiger stein rollt auf ihn zu ohohohohohohoh XD oder bei diesen feuermasken ... es war wirklich wieder mal eine freude die inis zu besuchen


----------



## WunderheilerKdV (28. April 2011)

Hallo leute, 


also meine Erfahrung war ganz positiv im großen und ganzen ausser das bei uns auf den pool ein paar mal der Server abgeschmiert ist und wir dreimal neu starten mussten mit der ini. Ich bin Holy-Priest mit nen 350 item lvl und muss sagen das ich keine Probleme hatte mit den heilen liegt aber daran das der rest der Gruppe wusste was zu tun ist und ich die ini noch aus 70er zeiten kenne und weis wann welcher heal angebracht ist bzw wie ich mein chakra einstimmen muss (sehr wichtig für holys da sonst zu viel mana verbraucht wird) bei bestimmten trah-gruppen. Daher empfele ich allen holy-priester sich vorher die guides durchzulesen und genau zu gucken wo is raid-heal angebracht und wo mehr Tank-heal. Aber das beste sind die eingebauten Noob-Filter is doch immer wieder schön zusehen wer aufpasst und wer nicht . Und ehrlich gesagt waren die 70er Schlachtzüge früher schwerer also nicht beschweren gibt ja schließlich auch epic-loot Da kann man ruhig was tun für, oder? Und wer es nicht gebacken bekommt ja der soll sich mal überlegen ob das gear zu schlecht is oder ob  er mit WoW sich das falsche Spiel ausgesucht hat und da blizz ja ein min item lvl fordert 
für die inzen wird es wohl nicht am gear liegen ^^


So Holys jetzt wisst ihr wodrauf ihr achten müsst befolgt den Rat und ihr werdet genau so viel spaß haben wie ich 

MfG


----------



## Assari (28. April 2011)

ZA geht ja noch..

Habe heute gschlagene 5 Stunden in ZG verbracht... 73 Wipes... Alle Bosse gelgt,, Jin Do nich -.-

So ein müll -.-


----------



## Yarys (28. April 2011)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Wir haben eben 3 Stunden für ZA gebraucht. Mage(raid eq), Priest(hc), Krieger(hc), Hexer(raid) und ein DK(der war rnd). Es war sooooooooooooooooooooooooo lustig. Endlich mal wieder ne Herausforderung. Wir haben alle geflucht. Nach den ersten Trashgruppen sind wir auch wieder auf cc gegangen, sofern das möglich war. Wir haben absichtlich keinen Guide gelesen, nur die Erinnerung an "früher".
> Hoffentlich nerft Blizz das nicht und wenn bitte erst in 4-5 Wochen.
> Das waren die besten 3 Stunden die ich seit Wochen InGame verbracht habe.



lustig,du bist gut... ich war vorhin ZG und ZA als Tank pala.ZG War soweit kein prob sind nur 1 mal am endboss gewiped aber ZA,meine fresse das war übel.Werdet mal von ne shamie heal geflamed,weil man soviel dmg frisst.Nur weil der meint cc wäre unnötig.Ende vom Lied alle geleaved hatten keinen boss down.Naja @all:Geht nur über eure Gilde Random is fürn Ar***.Repkosten kann man auch anders framen


----------



## Alandría - Blackrock (28. April 2011)

kann mir bitte jemand die stelle zeigen, wo geschrieben steht "alle wow-spieler MÜSSEN jetzt die tier-2 instanzen machen, weil wir entwickler die so ausgelegt haben, dass sie für ALLE gut schaffbar sind. die normalen heros könnten wir eigentlich gleich wegpatchen... aber vielleicht braucht jemand die noch um sich den rucksack voller 346er zeug zu stopfen, dass er nicht trägt"

denkt drüber nach, bevor ihr jammert!!!


----------



## Nayomi (28. April 2011)

Guten Morgen Lieber TE also ich spiele wie du einen paladin mit Second spec Holy( itemlvl360) mein equip is vieleicht in manchen punkten besser aber bis auf paar trashmobs die zugegebenermaßen wirklich echt gut zu hauen sind die meisten mobs CCbar 
hat alles geklappt Buße sheep frog eisfalle das ganze programm eben zg hab ich noch nicht geheilt muss damit anmerken nur za(da main DD) 
aber weiß nicht was manche machen nebenbei fernsehen? beim Bären Boss kam ich mit 70% mana ausm kampf ohne irgendwelche tränke oder so habe nur 1 mal Arkaner strom gemacht was ich immer bei 85-90% mana mache(gewohnheit und so ^.^)
beim Vogel boss 40% mana ausm boss kampf 
ich bin Gewiss nicht die beste spielerin und würd mich auch nich als super oder so bezeichnen aber Schwer is was anders
eine kleine herausforderung für Zwischendurch alle mal =) ich für meinen teil hatte in den 2 inis sehr viel spass

Schönen tag noch <3​


----------



## Marlix (28. April 2011)

352 Durchschnitt fast alles noch blau ausser ein paar gebauten Sachen und 1-2 teile gegen Punkte ohne probs und das als Schami ;-) Find die Inis super so wie sie sind vor allem ein wenig mehr Herausforderung ist auch mal gut. Die Leute wo jetzt schon jammern sind in meinen Augen meistens leute die mit Wotlk angefangen haben und Wipen nicht mehr gewöhnt sind. 

Oder sie spielen die falsche Klasse, weis ja nicht was ihr euch vorstellt Epic tragen ala Blizzshop gegen Euros?
Na und stirbt man halt mal ab und zu in den beiden Inis, Fehler analyse, problem abstellen und gut ists....


----------



## Famenio (28. April 2011)

ALso ich muss sagen, dass das heilen nicht wirklich ein Problem ist. Außer wenn in ZG am Anfang 2 die Verbindung bekommen (ich einer davon) und gleich danach nochmal ... der Schaden muss schnell gegen geheilt werden nach der Explosion, aber sonst finde ich die inis lustig. Mal wieder ein paar neue Features eingebaut wie z.B. die herab rollenden Steine oder so. in ZA fand ich den letzten Boss nicht so ohne, wenn er in Bär war, ein angecharged hat und er den 500% mehr dmg D-Buff bekommen hat und dann nochmal angecharged wurde. Da muss man echt derbe gegenheilen.
Aber im großen und ganzen macht es Spaß und ist anspruchsvoll ... Und ohne CC geht da mitunter kaum was, bei dem DMG den die Adds raus knallen ...


----------



## Zaxirus (28. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Also ich war gestern sowohl in ZA, als auch in ZG als Heiler (Druide ilvl 355)drinnen.
Es ist schon herausfordernder als die bisherigen heroischen Instanzen, aber dennoch machbar.
Ich finde, dass beide Instanzen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig sind.
Teilweise kann der Trash vor allem in ZA richtig weh tun, aber genau das soll doch auch so sein sonst wärs direkt wieder langweilig und man geht nach einer Woche schon wieder nur zum abfarmen für die Kristalle rein.
Man kann jetzt nur hoffen, dass die Nerfkeule ZA und ZG erstmal verschont =)

Gruß

Zaxirus


----------



## DieLutte (28. April 2011)

war gestern als Priester Heiler drin mit nem Kumpel (Pala Tank) und ja es war schwer aber definitiv heibar wenn die Gruppe oder der Tank nicht gerade mist gebaut hat. Ja es war auch schwer aber es hat einfach nur richtig Spaß gemacht  weiter so Blizz


----------



## Dunklerdruid (28. April 2011)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Mir hat die ini Gestern trotz Wipes echt Spaß gemacht. Problem ist halt das man mal wieder eine Taktik beachten muss und nicht wie in den andern HC´s mittlerweile wieder einfach drauf hauen kann. Die inis sollen BITTE so bleiben. Nach ein paar Wochen hast die Taktik drauf und dann gehts auch viel leichter!!!

MFG


----------



## RedShirt (28. April 2011)

Muh, mein Feedback ist durchwachsen.

allg: Evtl am Call-to-Arms oder an irgendwas komischen:
1. Discos am Friedhof nach fast jedem Tod, ZG+ZA
2. Ich stand dumm rum, wartete auf Gruppenbereitschaft -> Disco. Wir waren im TS und es kam "erm, du wurdest aus der Gruppe geworfen, wir haben aber nix gemacht' <-- ging schon so nem Tank vorher so, also anscheinend wiederholt es sich. Da alle /rnd waren kam ich nicht mehr in die Grp -> byebye Säckle und Endboss.

ZA -> Trash heftigst. v.a. wenn sie sich hochbuffen (was man nicht unterbrechen kann) - oder ein Medizinmann seine Imba-Totems stellt ... viel CC, dann ist das OK. Aber haut so schon gut zu.
Die Bosse sind OK, war clear als DD - als Tank haben viele es nicht bei dem Vogel gerallt, wie das mit den Adds funktioniert. 50k Adds wegzubomben in 10 Sekunden sollte doch drin sein, oder? ... ne, isses nicht, wenn die Hälfte im Feuer stirbt... 

ZG-> Trash nett, aber net wild. Venoxis hat 2 komplette Gruppen geschreddert, erst die dritte Gruppe war in der Lage, dem Gift am Boden auszuweichen. =) Am liebsten hätte ich alle zum Kessel draußen geschickt.
Als Tank auch ohne Heal(kein DK) hält man aber 30 Sek+ durch, zuschlagen tut er nicht arg.
Sonst waren die Bosse nicht wirklich heftig. Wurde aber auch erklärt.

@Healproblematik
Noch nicht selber geheilt, bin hauptsächlich Tank.
Aber da kommt schon gut was rein, merk ich selber (würd nur mein scrolling battletext gehen...) - wobei es auch Armleuchter gibt, die meinem "Holy Light langt für alles". Und dann der Tank umfällt während sie noch 50k+ Mana haben.
Dafür bring ich kein Verständnis auf.


----------



## Youmaycry (28. April 2011)

Naja, scheint knackig zu sein, aber so wild auch nicht.

War egstern mit 2 x 345 er drin ( heal und 1 dd ) und ich als tank mit 355 .  paar wipes in za aber immerhin trotz etlicher lags und discos bis zum vierten boss gekommen.
und  ich muss dazu sagen das der heiler nicht der beste ist  bissl cc hier bissl wipen da, aber anders wärs ja auch langweilig.

freue mich auf die nächsten versuche


----------



## Derulu (28. April 2011)

Also, ich war da noch nicht...aber laut Aussage der Heiler in meiner FL sind die Instanzen zwar ordentlich knackig, aber keiner hatte jetzt wirklich das große Problem oder fand irgendeine Konstellation unheilbar. Es liegt bei "Unheilbarkeit" also wohl eher am nicht vorhandenen Wissen, was wo Schaden reinbringt (also ein "Fehler" des Tanks oder der DDs) oder wie wo zu heilen ist (also ein "Fehler" des Heilers). Wobei das Wort Fehler wohl eher unpassend ist, es liegt eher an der Unerfahrenheit und der aktuell noch vorherrschenden Unkenntnis der "Schadensmechaniken" in den Instanzen


----------



## Acelot (28. April 2011)

Also ich muss hier auch mal was los werden. Wenn die inis zu schwer für euch sind und ihr das nicht geheilt bekommt habt ihr da nichts verloren sind wir doch mal ehrlich mit meinem Pala heal itemlvl 360 hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme selbst in Radom gruppen die Leute müssen einfach nur cc´s setzen und unterbrechen. Ja ich weiß das ist wahrscheinlich bei einigen zu viel verlangt aber es kommt auf die gesamte gruppe an und nicht nur auf die heiler die mob gruppe machen recht viel schaden zugegeben aber ein cc hier auf die Totems wechseln wenn sie da sind und es gibt es keine Probleme mehr.!!!!!!


----------



## HS2k (28. April 2011)

@ Black Commander &#8482;
100% Zustimmung 

Ich habe die Instanzen gestern beide mehrfach gemacht sowohl als Heiler und DD, sowohl Rnd als auch in Gildengruppen. Die ersten Runde mit Gildengruppe und bei Venoxis fast unheilbarer Schaden sowohl auf Tank als auch auf Gruppe. Wenn man dann weiß welchen Schaden man da ausweichen kann und das ist bei dem Boss so gut wie alles, dann ist der auch wirklich sehr gut heilbar. Dafür muss aber jeder der Gruppe das eben 2-3 mal bei Spielern mit hoher Auffassungsgabe gesehen haben oder eben 10 mal bei weniger guten, das gehört aber eben dazu.

Wenn man danach die Instanzen Rnd geht, bekommt man gute Rückmeldung wie andere Leute den Bosse angehen, kann vieleicht selber noch was lernen oder gibt Tipps/Erfahrung wie man das selber den Boss gemacht hat. Dadurch verbessert sich die Taktik bei jedem Boss mit jedem Mal wo man drin war. Ich war jetzt geschätzte je 5-6 mal in den Instanzen und habe beim letzten Mal auch den Timerun geschafft. 

Mir ist klar das nicht jeder gestern frei hatte um dieses Anzahl zuschaffen, aber das ist ja auch egal, ob man an einem Tag 10 mal geht oder über 10 Tage jeweils 1 mal, der Lerneffekt bleibt der gleiche.

Also Kopf hoch, Augen auf, schauen was man besser machen kann und nach dem Tod einfach mal sprechen was da schief gelaufen ist. Es gibt in beiden Instanzen bei jedem Boss Möglichkeiten Schaden zu vermeiden und zwar soweit das es wirklich gut heilbar ist. Schadensvermeidung ist aber eben Sache jedes Einzelnen.


----------



## Panthi (28. April 2011)

War in der Nacht ZG mit meinem Pala als Heal (350) und muß sagen, daß es zu heilen ging. Es gab zwar derbe Schaden, aber wenn alle wissen, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben, ist es easy going.

ZA hab ich mit dem Pala getankt ohne probs - nur unser Schamanenheiler hat mächtig geschwitzt^^. Leider war nach dem Vogelboss Schluß, weil der Server keinen Bock mehr hatte.


----------



## Farstar (28. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich finde ZA und ZG alles andere als schwer!
So wie sie jetzt sind, sind sie genau richtig!
Was kann eine Instanz dafür wenn die Spieler aus Gefahrenzonen nicht herauslasen, oder kein Movement haben?
Gestern, als Heiler, war es schön mit anzusehen wie die Spieler im Feuer, Giftpfützen, Giftwolken, entweihter Boden stehen blieben.

Die meisten wollen sich wenig bis gar nicht bewegen, einfach stehen bleiben und ihr schaden dumm fahren bis der Boss liegt - Super 
Lest euch die Boss Beschreibungen durch, oder ladet euch das Addon RobBossMods runter, aber jammert nicht immer und immer wieder rum und schreit nach Nerfs, weil dann geht lieber *DAS* hier spielen!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## puzzelmörder (28. April 2011)

Einige heulen schon wieder auf hohem Niveau. 

War gestern mit ner Gildengruppe ZG und nem externen Heiler. Der Heiler war grade mal ready für die Inis und krebste bei 80k Mana buffed rum. 

Wir hatten nen Palatank, Druide (Katze), nen DK, ne Hexe und den Schamanenheiler. Equip der DDs und des Tanks war auf Raidniveau nur der Heiler war wie gesagt net so dolle. Wir haben von Anfang an den Trash nur gebombt. Der Heiler hat es sogar am Anfang gepackt uns gegenzuheilen als wir keinen Plan davon hatten warum so ne grüne Kessel da stehen. 

Bei den Bossen sind wir einige Male gewiped weil keiner nen Plan hatte was abgeht. Die beiden Melees lagen fast durchgehend bei Bossen im Dreck weil der Heiler ne andere Prio hatte (ist auch gut so xD). 
Nach etwa 2 STunden standen wir in ZG am Endboss und der Server hat die Krätsche gemacht. Leider war dann Raid und wir konnten nicht weitermachen. =(  

Fazit: Selbst schlechter equipte Heiler bekommen es hin die Ini bis zum Ende zu heilen wenn die DDs und Tanks ihren Job richtig machen und Bosse verstehen. 

War dann noch random ZA drin (diesmal als Bär) aber der Run wurde durch den Server beendet bevor wir auch nur Ansatzweise am ersten Boss waren. War halt patchday. xd


----------



## NuDdElSuPpE (28. April 2011)

Also wir sind gestern 3 STunden in ZG gewipet weil keiner die Bosse kannte und haben den Endboss trotzdem nich gelegt - aber es hat sooo viel Spaß gemacht. Hoffentlich wird das nich genervt.... ach und gleich 2 erfolge mitgemacht hihi^^


----------



## Gromark (28. April 2011)

Ich spiele Heilschamanen und kam eigentlich in beiden instanzen ganz gut zurecht, natürlich gab es wipes, aber das lag daran, dass KEINER aus der Gruppe die sachen kannte. und es hat einfach so bock gemacht alles auszuprobieren und selber anzueignen


----------



## Stevesteel (28. April 2011)

*X-Post: *Ich war gestern mit meinem Main 2x in ZA per DF. Beim ersten mal waren alle im TS, die Stimmung war gut, auch wenn es einige Wipes gab.
Haben leider nur 3 Bosse geschafft, weil der Tank dann weg musste.
Beim 2en Run war es ohne TS auch ganz passabel, ein paar Wipes, aber alle Bosse down, bekam sogar den Stoffkopf vom Endboss.
Alles in allem ists von Vorteil, wenn wenigstens einer der Gruppe das alte ZA/ZG kennt.
Eine gute equipte Gruppe mit Skill kommt hier auf jeden Fall komplett durch.
Netter Nebeneffekt, es fielen viele 353er boe-Items.
Na mal gucken, wann Blizzard beide Instanzen nerft, ich hoffe, daß sie es nicht machen, denn etwas Anspruch sollte auf dem Level 
schon sein. 

Als Heiler sind die 2 Instanzen sicherlich anspruchsvoll, aber keineswegs unschaffbar.
Man muss halt wirklich alles rausholen, Brunnen stellen, Handauflegen, Blase, Mana-Tränke/GS einwerfen usw.
Nur nicht geizig sein mit den Mats die man hat, ruhig mal ein Fläschchen trinken oder Buff-Food essen.


----------



## Veraya (28. April 2011)

Also ich weiß garnicht was ihr wollt, bin mit meinem Druiden Heiler drinn gewesen mit einer RandomGruppe. Wir hatten auch unsere Wipes, vorallem weil auch keiner wusste wie die Bosse funktionieren, aber wir haben clear gemacht, auch wenns fast 1 1/2 Stunden gedauert hat. Das Heilen ist garnicht so schwer, zumindest kams mir nicht so vor.


----------



## Matago (28. April 2011)

Nayomi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Lieber TE also ich spiele wie du einen paladin mit Second spec Holy( itemlvl360) mein equip is vieleicht in manchen punkten besser aber bis auf paar trashmobs die zugegebenermaßen wirklich echt gut zu hauen sind die meisten mobs CCbar
> hat alles geklappt Buße sheep frog eisfalle das ganze programm eben zg hab ich noch nicht geheilt muss damit anmerken nur za(da main DD)
> aber weiß nicht was manche machen nebenbei fernsehen? beim Bären Boss kam ich mit 70% mana ausm kampf ohne irgendwelche tränke oder so habe nur 1 mal Arkaner strom gemacht was ich immer bei 85-90% mana mache(gewohnheit und so ^.^)
> beim Vogel boss 40% mana ausm boss kampf
> ...






Acelot schrieb:


> Also ich muss hier auch mal was los werden. Wenn die inis zu schwer für euch sind und ihr das nicht geheilt bekommt habt ihr da nichts verloren sind wir doch mal ehrlich mit meinem Pala heal itemlvl 360 hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme selbst in Radom gruppen die Leute müssen einfach nur cc´s setzen und unterbrechen. Ja ich weiß das ist wahrscheinlich bei einigen zu viel verlangt aber es kommt auf die gesamte gruppe an und nicht nur auf die heiler die mob gruppe machen recht viel schaden zugegeben aber ein cc hier auf die Totems wechseln wenn sie da sind und es gibt es keine Probleme mehr.!!!!!!




Da möchte ich jetzt mal auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben weil ich find dass es hier ein bisschen ausartet.

Gerade wieder diese typischen Buffed Imba beiträge ala ist doch alles easy.

Es ist jetzt nicht so dass ich es extrem schwer fand hab einen Pala Tank Equipp 359 mit 55% Blocken
und ich war mit meinem Raid Heal Schami drin der auch 359er Equipped ist.
Wir hatten einige Wipes und damit hab ich sicherlich kein Problem.

Trotzdem finde ich dass es eigentlich nicht sein kann dass ein Ini Boss mehr Schaden reinhaut als ein 
Raidboss aus PSA z.B.  Die Leute sollten sich drüber klar werden dass diese Inis im Content nicht weiter
sind als der Raid sonst müsste ja z.B. 362er Equipment droppen.

Und zu den 2 Leten die ich zitiert habe speziell zum Acelot eigentlich habt ihr euch es schon selbst beantwortet.

Ihr habt beide ILVL 360 durchschnitts Equipp, ist damit diese Ini für euch gedacht ???
Nein, warum nicht ? Weil das Equipp welches in dieser Ini droppt einen Item LVL 353 hat !!!!

Das heisst diese Ini ist in Zukunft eigentlich für Leute gedacht die gerade LVL 85 geworden sind
sich in normalen Inis ihr 333er Equipp  gefarmt haben, danach in den heros ihr 346 Equipp bekommen haben
und jetzt gehen sie mit ihrem 346 Equipp in diese 2 Inis rein.

So und jetzt möchte ich die ketzerische Behauptung aufstellen dass diese Ini für eine Gruppe wo alle 5 Leute
346er Equippt sind zu schwer ist. Und warum Acelot sollten eben diese Leute in diesen Inis nichts zu suchen haben ????

So und jetzt könnt ihr mich ruhig flamen, aber wenn 360er Raidequippte Leute sagen dass die Schwierigkeitsstufe
genau richtig ist dann stimmt was nicht oder ???


----------



## Nexilein (28. April 2011)

Also ich finde die beiden Inis wirklich gelungen, kann aber verstehen wenn der ein oder andere Heiler in's Schwitzen kommt.

Beim Trash sind die Mobs mit den wirklich fiesen Fähigkeiten nicht CCbar, dispelled man sie, dann haben sie den Buff 2 Sekunden später wieder, etc.
Auch ansonsten kann man als DD wenig tun um den Schaden zu verringern.

Allerdings waren das gestern auch unsere ersten Runs, und außer den alten Inis hatten wir kein Vorwissen. Dementsprechend hat es bei manchen Bossen einfach 1 o. 2 Wipes gebraucht und die Taktik rauszbekommen; das hat allerdings Spaß gemacht.

Das einzige Negative was mir dazu einfällt ist, dass man an recht vielen Stellen dispellen muss, was in unserem Fall nur der Heiler konnte. Früher hätte das wohl ein DD gemacht und der Heiler hätte es deutlich leichter, aber Blizzard fährt ja die Taktik "Dispellen ist was für Heiler". Gerade beim Vorletzten Boss in ZA hat sich das bemerkbar gemacht: Der Kampf ist eigentlich sehr einfach, nur wenn er die Druidenfähigkeiten ausgepackt hat, dann hat das Mondfeuer? ordentlich reingehauen. Da stand der Heiler dann vor der Wahl: Gegenheilen und Manaverbraten das er in dem Kampf nicht hat, oder dispellen und der Betroffene bekommt in den 1,5s soviel Schaden, dass er beim nächsten AE umkippt.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. April 2011)

Bei 318 km/h zieht mein BobbyCar etwas nach links...

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Matago, auch wenn ich die Behauptung mit der Unmöglichkeit bei 346 nicht unterstützen möchte.

Es ist definitiv möglich, aber es ist eben ein ganz anderer Schwierigkeitsgrad als mit 350, 355 oder 360.

Mit den epischen Items, die man bekommt, die einem das Itemlevel von 340 auf 350 langsam hochziehen, macht man einen großen Schritt. Gerade in heroischen Instanzen hat man da gemerkt, wieviel einfacher das heilen oder tanken wird, aber auch wieviel einfacher das Schaden machen wird.

Genauso geht das aber auch weiter. Man spürt tatsächlich jedes einzelen epische Item, was man bekommt. Wir hatten tatsächlich so einige Drops, durch die wir ehemals wirklich harte Spielsituationen jetzt einfach durchheilen können, was vorher nicht möglich war.

Es wird definitiv viel einfacher mit erhöhtem EQ, nicht durch eure steigende Erfahrung, sondern auch ganz stark durch die erhöhten Werte.

Ich habe meine Spielweise nicht verändert, aber wenn ich damals die erste Gruppe im steinernen Kern gepullt habe mit 338er EQ sind wir trotz 2 CCs noch fast gestorben, weil der Heiler auch nicht so viel weiter war. Heute beenden wir die Gruppen im Falle von CC ohne Manaverlust bzw. ohne CC immer noch ohne Verluste. Mit 348er EQ. Mit 360 dann kann ich wahrscheinlich gleich durchlaufen zu den anderen Gruppen und diese brav mitbekämpfen.

Genauso wirkt sich das dann auch in den neuen Instanzen aus. Mit 346 ist es noch mehr als hart, möglich, aber wirklich spielerisch schwer, mit 350 wirds dann langsam für eine erhöhte Spielerschaft überhaupt möglich, mit 360 rennt man da schon wieder einfacher durch und mit 372 (ja, die Experten gibts ja auch) wundert man sich dann über 10% Manaverlust nach 20 Minütigen Bosskämpfen, weil zufällig gerade alle DDs essen waren.


----------



## Nisbo (28. April 2011)

danke Matago 




btw bei uns auf dem Server (Destromath) suchen sie jetzt itemlvl 355 und clear av  für die beiden inis


----------



## Claut (28. April 2011)

Das thema liest sich wie ein Buch xD
Wie schon einige sagten, sind die Mobs voll CC-bar. 
Der dmg input der Tanks ist gestiegen, das mal richtig.
Falsch ist aber jetzt herum zu heulen weil es zu schwer ist.

Für mich könnten Sie es noch schwieriger machen.
Selbst ein Tag nach dem Patch, ist es bereits möglich rnd rein zu gehen, und selbst die wissen, was cc bedeutet^^

Interessantes thema


----------



## tuerlich (28. April 2011)

Okay kleines Update von mir noch:
Hab gestern auch beides noch ein- zweimal clear bekommen, sogar ohne wipes. Dazu muss man allerdings sagen, dass ich diesmal als Diszi mit unserem DK Tank gegangen bin, der voll auf Parry und Dodge gegangen ist und die DDs mindestens 15k dps rausgehauen haben. Ich wollte mit dem Thread auch nicht rumheulen, sondern lediglich anmerken, dass in diesen Instanzen mehr Schaden auf die Tanks und teilweise die Gruppe kommt, als in Raids. Bei Daakara zB. steht man erhält bei Flammenatem 17k-23k Feuerschaden pro Sekunde über 4 Sekunden und wenn man stehen bleibt nochmal das Gleiche. Mit Resiaura und Auramastery kippen die Leute -die auch sofort rausgehen- genauso schnell um, als hätte ich Reitaura an. Und eine Stunde später spaziert man ohne Probleme durch BWD, weil bis auf nef alles freeloot ist. Und darauf will ich hinaus. Chimaeron und Maloriak nerfen sie runter, aber dann solche Inis vorsetzen. Da kann ich gleich mit Twinks raiden, bevor ich in die zwei inis gehe, weils leichter ist.


----------



## RedShirt (28. April 2011)

2 Wochen, dann sind die neuen auch Freeloot =)

Aber ich finds schon okay, wenn man dort noch heftiger rangenommen wird, als im generften Content nh.

HC sieht die Welt ja anders aus =)

Werd mal mit dem Heiler rein, sobald der 346+ hat.


----------



## Cethix (28. April 2011)

Ich versteh echt nicht warum hier direkt rumgeheult wird... 
Wenn ich auf eine schwierige Aufgabe stoßen würde, dann würde ich wohl versuchen daran zu wachsen und nicht sofort ins Blizz Forum rennen und nach Nerfs schreien  
Gestern mit einer Gildengruppe losgegangen mit meinem Druidenheiler und beide Inzen ohne cc gecleart... beinahe auch ZA timerun gepackt und dabei wars unser 1. Lauf! 
Also Leute, setzt euch meinetwegen mehr mit eurer Klasse auseinander und fordert nicht alles direkt wieder für jeden Idioten zu einem Kinderspiel zu machen, denn genaugenommen ist es das bereits -.-


----------



## Zippolio (28. April 2011)

Huhu. 

also ich habe ein eq stand von 358 (heilschami) und ich hatte keine probleme in za.

2-3 wipes beim endboss  aber sonst sind wir da ohne Probleme durch.

Ich finde  za und zg  genau richtig nicht so fad wie die normalen heros da.....

aber ich gebe Blizz.... noch 2-3 Wochen bis die ersten Nerfs kommen weil sich einfach zu viele aufregen werden das sie zu schwer sind.





mfg


----------



## RedShirt (28. April 2011)

Fast Full-359 hast auch keine Probleme - warum auch, droppt ja eh nur minderwertiges Gear für Dich.

bin mim 348er Tank rein, das macht eher Laune.
Mit dem 359er wars ne andere Welt - aber warum nur


----------



## Bingbongbing (28. April 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Außer wenn in ZG am Anfang 2 die Verbindung bekommen (ich einer davon) und gleich danach nochmal ... der Schaden muss schnell gegen geheilt werden nach der Explosion. In ZA fand ich den letzten Boss nicht so ohne, wenn er in Bär war, ein angecharged hat und er den 500% mehr dmg D-Buff bekommen hat und dann nochmal angecharged wurde. Da muss man echt derbe gegenheilen.




Wenn die leute, die die verbindung haben instant auseinander laufen, musst du da nix gegenhealn und der Bär Boss ist ziemlich einfach, wenn der angechargdte (wtf, was ein wort  ) zum tank läuft, weil der bär immer nur den am weitesten entferntesten spieler ancharged.


----------



## Cassiopheia (28. April 2011)

ZA haben wir mit unserem Bärchen als Heiler (2nd Specc halt) problemlos gemacht, grad wer die Ini von früher noch kennt, sollte spätestens im zweiten Run kein Problem mehr haben. (Ersten Run haben uns 2 Mins zum Time-Run gefehlt)
ZG hat sich doch schon mehr geändert, aber sobald der Größteil der Leute die Ini / Taktiken auch kennt, weiß wann CC und CDs benötigt werden. Und es wird allein dadurch auch wieder leichter.
Gestern noch Rnd in ZA gewesen als DD und ne super Gruppe erwischt, zwar nicht die mega DPS, aber Zusammenspiel hat geklappt (und vor allem die Kommunikation). Gab ein paar Wipes, aber geschafft haben wirs dann doch noch.
Aus meiner Sicht also bitte kein Nerf. Mir Gefallen die beiden Inis gut und ich bin gespannt wie sie zu heilen und tanken sind.


----------



## Showwer1158 (28. April 2011)

Ich war am Patchday um ca 18 Uhr zum ersten mal Zg mit ner rnd Grp (ja ich habe keine stamm, gildengrp oder ähnliches).Ich als Dudu Tank was ja schon nicht schön ist als Tank unwissend zu sein^^aber egal wir haben nach ca 2h clear gehabt obwohl keiner wusste wie ein Boss geht wir sind einfach drauf los und man kann sehr schnell erkennen was man beim Bosskampf machen muss zumindest wenn man den nötigen skill hat.

Klar 2-3 Wipes hatten wir aber mehr auch nicht ich habe keine Ahnung warum hier Leute rumheulen das die ini schwer sei sogar der Heal sagte am Ende das das easy war zu Healn (ja ich bin n guter tank reduziere den Schaden soweit wie möglich obwohl ich nur 350 gear hab) tja eigenlob stinkt aber es ist halt so wenn man seine Klasse kann und das konnten alle von uns ist es leicht obwohl wir alle noch vieles Blau hatten also nicht overeqip waren...

Also an die die denken es ist zu schwer IHR HABT KEIN SKILL UND KÖNNT EURE KLASSE NICH ausser ihr seit heal und alle anderen stehen überall drin denn könnt ihr nix dafür ist klar ._. 

so nur meine Meinung ihr könnt mich gerne flamen aber es stimmt was ich sage also viel Spaß euch noch beim Wipen ich geh jetzt mal rnd Zul Aman obwohl ich die ini nicht kenne (omg :O ) und werde sehr wahrscheinlich easy durchkommen

*winkt*


----------



## Schlitzmesseresser (28. April 2011)

Showwer1158 schrieb:


> Ich war am Patchday um ca 18 Uhr zum ersten mal Zg mit ner rnd Grp (ja ich habe keine stamm, gildengrp oder ähnliches).Ich als Dudu Tank was ja schon nicht schön ist als Tank unwissend zu sein^^aber egal wir haben nach ca 2h clear gehabt obwohl keiner wusste wie ein Boss geht wir sind einfach drauf los und man kann sehr schnell erkennen was man beim Bosskampf machen muss zumindest wenn man den nötigen skill hat.
> 
> Klar 2-3 Wipes hatten wir aber mehr auch nicht ich habe keine Ahnung warum hier Leute rumheulen das die ini schwer sei sogar der Heal sagte am Ende das das easy war zu Healn (ja ich bin n guter tank reduziere den Schaden soweit wie möglich obwohl ich nur 350 gear hab) tja eigenlob stinkt aber es ist halt so wenn man seine Klasse kann und das konnten alle von uns ist es leicht obwohl wir alle noch vieles Blau hatten also nicht overeqip waren...
> 
> ...





Ick will ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber es gibt auch Leute die das Spiel just 4 fun zocken und nich son mist erzählen, wie Du.

SRY aber zum Thema: Is schon ziehmlich hart was in den Ini´s abgeht, devinitiv nich für iLVL 346!

NERFT den schrott ruhig! Wie immer


----------



## RedShirt (28. April 2011)

Schlitzmesseresser schrieb:


> SRY aber zum Thema: Is schon ziehmlich hart was in den Ini´s abgeht, devinitiv nich für iLVL 346!



Dezember, als man mit 333 in die HCs maximal ging... da waren wäre Dein Spruch auch gefallen, halt mit anderer Zahl 
Bei Raids, in die man mit 346 geht, wird inzwischen unter 350 garnix mehr genommen.
Kürzlich wurde mein DD mit 352 abgelehnt (der bis auf die Endbosse auch schon clear hat).
Nun, lassen wir es so wie die Spieler es wollen.

Jammern, schreien, outgearen.


----------



## Derulu (28. April 2011)

Schlitzmesseresser schrieb:


> Ick will ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber es gibt auch Leute die das Spiel just 4 fun zocken und nich sone Hartz4´er wie so einige die son mist erzählen, wie Du.
> 
> SRY aber zum Thema: Is schon ziehmlich hart was in den Ini´s abgeht, devinitiv nich für iLVL 346!
> 
> NERFT den schrott ruhig! Wie immer



Ja, dein von dir zitierter Vorposter übertreibt maßlos ("Möchtergern"-Pro? ohne was unterstellen zu wollen)
Nein, man muss kein Hartz 4 Empänger sein um WoW "erfolgreich" zu spielen
Ja, die Instanzen sind für 346er Equip (meine Gilde ist keine Raidgilde, die Leute dort gehen sehr selten raiden, trotzdem haben es einige Gildengruppen gestern geschafft die Instanzen durchzuspielen, der Schnitt der Spieler in den Gruppen lag vll. bei 347er Equip)
Ja, wer Mechaniken ignoriert (weil er sie nicht kennt oder weil er sie nicht beachten will), dem ist die Instanz (vor allem Zul'Gurub) zu schwer, solange er sie nicht total outgeared betritt


----------



## daturah (28. April 2011)

war eben in Zg bei Venoxis.

toxische verbindung kam im gegensatz zu gestern nich ein einziges mal.
sah schwer nach nerf aus.


thx an die flamer comm. °.°


----------



## Derulu (28. April 2011)

daturah schrieb:


> ....



Ein komplette Bossfähigkeit herauszunehmen um die Instanz zu "nerfen" wäre Schwachsinn und würde sicher nicht so gemacht werden...eher würde alles abgeschwächt und nicht einfach eine zuvor "mühsam" erarbeitete Funktion einfach entfern, es sei denn sie ist fehlerhaft und man weiß nicht wo der Fehler liegt (was dann aber kein Nerf ist)


----------



## Rexs (28. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

also ich war heute das 1. Mal nach'm Patch in ZG und ZA mit meiner kleinen Diszi-Priesterin, Item-Durchschnitt liegt bei 355. 

Zunächst möchte ich sagen, dass mir beide Inis sehr gut gefallen und beide durchaus gelungen sind. 

Wenn man so verwöhnt ist von den ganzen Cata HCs, dann kann ich durchaus einige Leute verstehen, wenn sie sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad beschweren. 
Dennoch werde ich mich dem pöbelnden, nach Nerf schreienden Mob (in diesem Fall ist nicht der feindlich gesinnte NPC gemeint) nicht anschliessen. 

Ich hatte auch meine Probleme und wir sind einige Male verreckt, dennoch sind beide Inis gut so wie sie sind! 

Warum sind wir gestorben? Ganz einfach! 
Wir sind mit der gewohnten, uns von Blizzard in den letzten Add-Ons und Patches an die Hand gegebene Leichtigkeit an die Sache herangegangen. Getreu dem Motto: "Dran, drauf, drüber!"

"Kann ja nicht so doll sein, da droppen ja nur 353 Items!" ... Minuten später Wipe! 

Zum Glück (für einige andere darf hier auch "zum Glück" durch "leider" ersetzt werden) war's doch 'n bisschen doller! 

Ich find's toll, dass man mich mal wieder von meinen festgefahrenen Verhaltensmustern losreisst und mir die ein oder andere WTF-Situation beschert. 

So long 

Euer Rexs


----------



## Grobolus (28. April 2011)

Sagt mal, was wollt ihr eigentl.???

Ich war gestern in den Inis, sie sind ned leicht, aber dass ist ja auch der Sinn von höheren Instanzen! Sie sind aber defenitiv Heilbar (Priest ILVL 355), man muss sich halt etwas ins Zeug legen und nicht nur 2 Tasten drücken. Die Instanzen sind jetzt seit etwas mehr als 24 Std. online und es wird sich beschwert, dass man nicht durchrushen kann, ich find das etwas lecherlich ehrlichgesagt.

Hatte gestern bei ersten Boss in ZG auch erstmal 3 Wipes, na und, neu ran, wird alles.

Es sind doch genau die Flamer, die jetzt rumjaulen "nicht heilbar, mimimi", die in 2 Wochen hier wieder Flamen "ich bin imba, alles clear und ihr noobs nedmal Nef-Hero Down". 

Ich fasse mich auch ganz frech einfach mal kurz, wenn Tanks und DDs Schaden vermeiden und unterbrechen, sind die Heros für jemanden, der ahnung von seiner Heilklasse hat (sogar komplett ohne CC) machbar. Sind die Instanzen für euch zu schwer, kann ich mal die Klassenguides hier bei Buffed empfehlen (sry für die direkte Ansage, aber manche meinen doch, weil sie es nicht können, kann es keiner, so groß vielleicht sitzen Sie zu hoch auf Arthas Ross).


Kann mich noch gut an XT errinnern, der verlangte am Anfang auch sehr gutes Timing von den Heilern, mal bischen mit dem Timing vom Boss befasst und dann ging es aber, die freude war groß, als er am Boden lag, und kurz darauf: Nerv, da für Heiler zu schwer und der Boss entwickelte sich zum Freeloot, finds schade, ich will ne herausforderung im Spiel, ich will sagen können, ich bin ein guter heiler, wenn ich etwas schaffe und nicht nur jammern, wenn ich etwas nicht schaffe. Ich will den erfolg, etwas schweres bewältigt zu haben und nicht die Nerf-Käule, dass ich möglichst schnell mit mehr epics, mount etc. in SW/OG posen kann, weil es nicht mehr im Spiel zu erleben gibt :-(


----------



## Logo778 (28. April 2011)

Ich war gestern mir ner gildenruppe in za, ging eigentlich alles recht gut mit 2-3 wipes, doch der endboss war echt krass.
hatten die kombi luchs und drache, das mit dem luchs ist fast nicht heilbar (er stürmt einen an und haut krassen dmg auf den, der spieler ist meistens nach 2-3 sec tot)
Bin Holy pala 359 und wir sind 4 mal gewipt, ohne toten spieler geht das anscheinend nicht.
Andere bosse waren aber zu leicht (z.b nalorakk) oder genau richtig.


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Es ist echt Assi schwer ich werde mal im blizz forum nerf schreiben das ist echt heftig teilweise


Ich würde mir ehrlich gesagt wünschen, daß Blizzards Reaktion darauf wäre - es noch härter zu machen -
damit Euch das Raiden dort ganz vergrault - und wir nicht ständig diese ewige Gemeckere anhören müssen.

Ihr stolpert aber auch überall promt rein, ohne auch nur mal gelesen zu haben, was ZA und ZG nun bedeuten.
Es sind keine Instanzen für nen Kaffee-Spaziergang.
Tut was für Eure Anerkennung - so seid ihr nur wenige von 12 Mio. 

Sorry für die harte Ausdrucksweise!
Aber bei dem ständigen muttersohnähnlichem Geschrei nach Nerf ... könnte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2011)

Bitte unterlasst Fäkalsprache und Beleidigungen, vorallem solche, die eine ganze Gesellschaftsschicht durch den Dreck ziehen.


----------



## BaMiDrahts (29. April 2011)

Also ich bin grad fertig geworden mit cap voll machen (als heal) und find sie eig fast schon zu leicht. 

Mit robbossmod sind alle bosse super erklärt was dazu gefürt hat das ich eig nur beim trash gestorben bin und ich hab kein super raidgear.

Also ein wenig knackiger wäre schon fein, besonders die bosse

Ich denk das der timerun genau richtig is, allerdings gehts da nur drum wieviel trash du umgehen kannst und wie schnell der rest fällt


----------



## The-Dragon (29. April 2011)

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, es liegt nicht an der Instanz, sondern an den Spielern. Wenn man überall irgendwie durchkommt ist klar, das man sich nicht mit seiner Klasse auseinander setzt und dann vollkommen unfähig an Bossen und Trash in einer aktuellen Instanz wiped. da ist nun mal mehr gefragt, als Aggro zu halten oder DD-Rota zu fahren.

ernsthaft, setzt euch mal mit euren Klassen auseinander, spielt sie richtig, nutzt eure CDs, achtet auf den Schaden den ihr kassiert und die Debuffs, die eure Mitspieler so bekommen, dann funktionieret das auch. Es ist auch immer sehr hilfreich, sich mal mit anderen Klassen und Rollen auseinanderzusetzen, anstatt den Heiler zu flamen, das er die 4x36k Naturschaden bei Venoxis nicht gegengeheilt kriegt. Ein guter Spieler würde wissen, dass das einfach nicht geht und er wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht hat.

Also, erst mal gut spielen, bevor ihr nach Nerfs schreit, denn offensichtlich kriegt es ja ein Grossteil der Leute hin, dann kann's nicht an der Instanz liegen.


----------



## IcemanNo.1 (29. April 2011)

Hi,
also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das ZA echt lächerlich ist, wenn jeder in der Gruppe die Bosse kennt! Hab Gestern mit einer Rnd-Gruppe fast den Timerun geschafft, es fehlten nur knapp eine Minute da wir bei einer Trashgruppe bisl länger gebraucht haben! Wir hatten zwar alle schon mehrere Epics aber auch noch nicht voll ausgestattet! Der Dudu-Tank war spitze und der Shami-Healer hatte nur einmal reggen müssen, da auch von uns DD´s genug Schaden rüber kam! Die einzigen"cc´s" hatte der Shadow mit Übernahme ab und zu gemacht ansonsten "Bomben". Also da ist ZG echt ein anderes Kaliber, da man die Bosse ohne Guide gemacht hatte aber bei den nächsten try´s werden diese auch schneller gelegt!
Und zu dem Thema Epics hinterher schmeißen ist in ZA schon so! Wir haben da 2 Epics im Trash gehabt und es wurde auch viel entzaubert von dem Loot!

MfG Iceman


----------



## FrankyB122 (29. April 2011)

Wir waren gildenintern drinnen, ich als Palatank. Sind einige Male gestorben, zum Schluss nach ein paar Stunden dann durch. Guides haben wir uns nicht angeschaut, alles selbst erarbeitet. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich (meine Mitstreiter ebenso) fanden die neuen Instanzen klasse. Kein durchrennen, angemessene Schwierigkeit. Weiter so.


----------



## Pi-vto (29. April 2011)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, es liegt nicht an der Instanz, sondern an den Spielern. Wenn man überall irgendwie durchkommt ist klar, das man sich nicht mit seiner Klasse auseinander setzt und dann vollkommen unfähig an Bossen und Trash in einer aktuellen Instanz wiped. da ist nun mal mehr gefragt, als Aggro zu halten oder DD-Rota zu fahren.
> 
> ernsthaft, setzt euch mal mit euren Klassen auseinander, spielt sie richtig, nutzt eure CDs, achtet auf den Schaden den ihr kassiert und die Debuffs, die eure Mitspieler so bekommen, dann funktionieret das auch. Es ist auch immer sehr hilfreich, sich mal mit anderen Klassen und Rollen auseinanderzusetzen, anstatt den Heiler zu flamen, das er die 4x36k Naturschaden bei Venoxis nicht gegengeheilt kriegt. Ein guter Spieler würde wissen, dass das einfach nicht geht und er wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht hat.
> 
> Also, erst mal gut spielen, bevor ihr nach Nerfs schreit, denn offensichtlich kriegt es ja ein Grossteil der Leute hin, dann kann's nicht an der Instanz liegen.




 Im prinzip haste recht nur das echt nicht klappt liegt manchmal auch an den anderen das es schwer ist oder nicht geschafft wird.
Bsp meine Frau war gestern mit ihrem heal Pala 356 eq in za der druidentank ist in allem stehengeblieben was ging mag es die flammensäule von alkin ' zo oder wie auch immer der  vogelboss heißt als auch un dem Erdbeben den die Großen Trolle machen . Das is halt sowas was frustrieren kann .
Es gibt halt leider auch viele Spieler die nur ihre rotations skills bzw heal skills kennen Bsp ich habe bisher in Max 5% der fälle in ner rnd ini mit meinem mage von einem Pala mehr gesehen als Standard buffs + Heal , wenn man sie nach sowas wie Hand des Schutzes oder der Rettung geschweige den der Aufopferung frägt kommt meistens ... Was ist das oder ... Muss mal gucken ob ich das kann . ( wobei wir wieder bei dem sind was du angesprochen hast Dragon ) . 
Böse Zungen sagen jetzt wieder nicht ist ein pro bla bla ... Das hat nichts mit Profi zu tun oder Hardcore Spieler einfach mal guides von Profis lesen zb oder halt mal das Zauberbuch durchgehen weil 90% der Fähigkeiten sind sinnvoll zwar nicht immer aber sie sind es ! 
Gutes Bsp ist beim Pala  heal Hand der Aufopferung auf den Tank und selbst gottesschild zünden oder göttlicher Schutz 
Kurz gesagt prozentualer schaden den der Tank erleidet wird auf den Pala übertragen und durch gottesschild absorbiert bzw durch göttlicher Schutz reduziert . 

Das sind so kleine Dinge die man durch Fähigkeiten lesen und kennen verbessern kann und somit auch besser wird und somit einiges leichter


----------



## Rocknudel (29. April 2011)

Assari schrieb:


> ZA geht ja noch..
> 
> Habe heute gschlagene 5 Stunden in ZG verbracht... 73 Wipes... Alle Bosse gelgt,, Jin Do nich -.-
> 
> So ein müll -.-



hihi, kenne ich  Hatte ich gestern auch. Im Gegensatz zu den aktuallen Raids, ist mir die Lust nicht nach dem 5. Wipe schon vergangen.
Aber sagt man nicht so schön: Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben?

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf einen neuen Versuch heute abend


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. April 2011)

Resultat des gestrigens Abends: ZA ist entspannend einfach, da sich zu damals NICHTS geändert hat. Noch 1-2 mal in der Gildengruppe, dann schafft man sicherlich auch den Timed Run ohne größere Probleme.

ZG ist und bleibt härter. Habe hier geheilt (Itemlevel 354), war der einzige, der die Instanz bereits von innen gesehen hatte. Der Trash ist teilweise härter zu heilen als die Bosse. Aber wenn alle auf die entsprechenden Bossfähigkeiten achten und sich bewegen, hat man komischerweise als Heiler kaum noch was zu tun. Die Bosse selbst schlagen nciht besonders hart zu, es sind deren Zauber/Fähigkeiten, welche unterbrechbar sind oder denen man ausweichen kann, die einem NICHTS verzeihen. Z.B. bei Zanzil (der Typ mit den 3 Kesseln). Weicht man Zanzils Feuer immer rechtzeitig aus, klickt man immer rechtzeitig auf die entsprechenden Kessel und schwnekt auf die Mobs um, ist der ein Witz. Wenn nciht, verzweifelt man an dem, weil man innerhalb von Sekunden aus den Latschen kippt.


----------



## RedShirt (29. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Aber wenn alle auf die entsprechenden Bossfähigkeiten achten und sich bewegen, hat man komischerweise als Heiler kaum noch was zu tun. Die Bosse selbst schlagen nciht besonders hart zu, es sind deren Zauber/Fähigkeiten, welche unterbrechbar sind oder denen man ausweichen kann, die einem NICHTS verzeihen.



Hört sich nach Lehrgeld an, das Blizzard einfordert  zu recht.

Venoxis ist so ein Boss für Movementgünther und Unterbrechungsdieter, die anderen erfordern auch einiges. Total simpel wenn man die kleinen Spielregeln einhält, wenn man wie ein Rennflitzer über alles rennt, ist man in Sekunden weg.


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. April 2011)

Schönes Beispiel in ZG ist auch die Katzenlady mit ihrer lila Welle und den Tränen. 

Tränen unterbrechen -> kein Schaden im Nahbereich
Welle ausweichen -> nichts zu heilen außer die Panther mit ihren Blutungs-Debuffs.
Fähigkeiten wie Bubble, Eisblock, Schattenmantel nutzen -> weniger Blutungs-Debuffs gegenheilen


----------



## Arawina (29. April 2011)

Ich war gestern das erste Mal mit meiner Heildose (ilvl 352) in Zul'Aman, war ne spontane Aktion, hatten die Guides nur mal überflogen. Trotz fast voller Gildengruppe (1 externer vom Realm, alle im TS) für fast alle Bosse bis auf 2 mehrere Trys gebraucht. Ich hab (teilweise noch mehr beim Trash) gepumpt und gespammt dass es seine Art hatte - von den HPS her war ich kurzzeitig auf 11k, Schnitt bei 10k. Für mich war es richtig, richtig hardcore, besonders, weil man als Holy Pala keine brauchbare Gruppenheilung für den Schaden hat, der da reinkommt und nichts anders machen kann als kurzzeitig wieder Lichtblitz auf jeden in der Gruppe zu spammen (und froh zu sein, stark auf Wille gegangen zu sein, mit Fläschchen und Food knapp 3.3k). Unsere Gildenraids sind im Vergleich dazu für mich als Tankheal wesentlich entspannter, selbst, wenn ich neben Tank(s) noch etwas die Gruppe heilen muss. Das gestern war einfach nur noch abartig böse. Bestes Beispiel: Letzter Boss, Bärenform. 6 Sekunden Zeit, 5 Leute zu dispellen ansonsten tickt auf jeden knapp 60k Schaden rein, und das mehrfach. Da geht man alleine (geglypht) vom dispellen fast oom. Und das, wo du eh schon gut Mana verbraten hast, weil du wegen eines anderen debuffs vorher die Leute auf 100% hochheilen musst, damit der Debuff weg geht.
Fazit: Za gesegen, gecleared, jetzt noch ZG und dann lange nicht mehr rein da, die 3 Stunden für den Run sind in Raidinstanzen sinnvoller investiert mit besserem Loot (Die ersten 4 Bosse droppten gestern nacheinander nur Mage-Zeug...).

Achja: Die Questbelohnungen sind ja (wie die crafted Brust) Schrott oder nicht? Kein Wille, dafür Mastery drauf, vollkommen sinnlos, gerade in 5-er Instanzen... Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege aber wenn ich mir im Recount die Absorptionsdaten durch das Schild im Vergleich zur gewirkten Heilung ansehe - ein schlechter Witz ist das. Ich bleibe bei Wille statt Mastery, hätte ich es anders gemcht wärs gestern unheilbar gewesen für mich.


----------



## _Raziel_ (29. April 2011)

Also bei 353er Itemlevel will ich auch hoffen, dass die Instanzen knackig sind. Weniger knackig als 359er Raidinstanzen aber heftiger als die 346er HC-Gähninstanzen.
Wie es als Heiler ist, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, da ich momentan mit meiner Truppe den Armani-Bären farmen als Tank. Unser Heal ist zwar Raidequipt, hat aber manchmal echt Mühe mich (auch raidequipt) zu heilen, weil man für den Timerun einfach auch mal 2-3 Trashgruppen zusammenziehen muss. Da heisst es dann einfach CDs zünden und miteinander sprechen. Beim ersten Timerun-Erfolg hatten wir gerade mal noch 20 Sekunden übrig als der Fuchboss dann endlich im Dreck lag. Fazit: 1 Toter beim Trash (Soulstone sei Dank) und Bär in meiner Tasche.
Wenn man aber die Instanz nicht als Timerun, sondern als Equipausbau ansieht, dann sind sie sehr einfach.

ZG:
Der Erste Boss ist einfach ein Movementboss. Spieler mit Problemen dabei habens eben schwer, aber genau so lernen sie das Spiel und ihren Charakter besser kennen. Danach sind eigentlich alle Bosse freeloot ausser Pantherboss und Endboss. Der Pantherboss aufgrund der Enge und Hektik und der Endboss, weil es mit Randoms leider kein gute Kommunikationsmöglichkeit gibt, wann sie an eine Kette sollen, wann eher in Bewegung.
Der Tash ist Aufgrund von völliger Leere in der Ini nicht erwähnenswert. Wer natürlich die Quests abschliessen muss, muss den Trash legen. Alle anderen umgehen ihn. Die zwei Berserker-Arbeiter sind btw. die Schwersten da drin.
Das Einzige, was ich an der Ini ändern würde ist, dass der erste Boss nicht 'Einflüsterung des Hektis' (Giftstrahl-Kanalisierung) und die 'Verbundenheit der Schlange' (Zwei Spieler betroffen und voneinander entfernen) auf den gleichen Spieler casten sollte, weil das meist den Tod des Spieler bedeutet. 'Einflüsterung des Hektis' ist btw. ein Giftdot auf dem Spieler. Sollten zu wenige Unterbrecher da sein, einfach den betroffenen Spieler entgiften.

ZA:
Die Bosse selber sind Lachhaft, da man sie bereits aus BC kennen sollte. Für alle Nicht-BC-Zocker aber locker schaffbar. Nur der Letzte ist etwas knackig, da wenn er den Drachenfalken und Luchsgeist beschwört hat der Heiler übelst zu heilen.
Zum Trash, da sich hier einige aufregen. Ja, der Trash in ZA ist happig. Manchen kann man jedoch umgehen, bei anderen muss man einfach auch mal CDs zünden. Die Zweierpats sind nicht CC-Bar. Tipp: Knallt zuerst den Priester um, dann den Nahkämpfer, da der Priester gerne mal Schutzgeist auf den Nahkämpfer castet, wenn der fast am Boden liegt und so wieder auf 50-100% geheilt wird.
Vor dem Bärboss sollten die Medizinmänner stets im CC gehalten werden oder als Alternative sofort gekillt werden. Vor dem Adlerboss muss nicht CCt werden, aber der Tank muss aufpassen, weil von hinten auch Adds kommen. Nach dem Bärenboss sind die Späher sofort zu killen, da sie mti nur einem Schlag auf die Trommeln zwei weitere Adds beschwören. Danach ist der Flämmenträger, dem dicken Priester vorzuziehen, da dieser erstens schnell fällt und zweitens am meisten Schaden macht. Sollten zwei Flämmenträger zusammen stehen, dann einfach den einen CCen, den anderen nuken.
Vor dem Luchsboss muss man bei den Bestienmeistern aufpassen, da diese den Spieler zähmen können. Er wird also übernommen, was man aber einfach durch den Tod des Bestienmeisters oder durch CC des betroffenen Spieler dennoch überlebt. Der letzte Trash vor dem Luchs beinhaltet btw. zwei Bestienmeister. Einer davon sollte, solange der Erste noch steht, in CC gehalten werden.
Ihr seht... der Trash ist heftiger als die Bosse, aber wenn man weiss, welche Mobs CCt werden könne, oder warum man es machen muss, dann ist auch dies machbar.
Time-Run ist ne andere Sache, weil man da auf CC grösstenteils verzichten muss. Wir CCen nur an drei Stellen. 1x vor dem Bärenboss den Medizinmann und den Axtwerfer, da die Bären genug Schaden anrichten. 1x vor dem Feuerboss, da da zwei Flämmenträger stehen und einer schon genug Dmg an mir macht. Das letzte Mal vor dem Luchsboss bei den beiden Bestienmeistern, weil das sonst nicht heilbar wäre, wenn zwei Spieler übernommen werden.

Fazit der beiden Instanzen:
Ich finde die beiden Instanzen ziemlich nett gemacht und würde nichts ändern wollen (ausser eben ein paar spielinterne Sachen wie dem Giftstrahl und der Verbundenheit auf dem selben Spieler). ZG gefällt mir weil die Bosse endlich anders sind und man nette Dinge eingeführt hat. ZA wegen dem richtig knackigen Time-Run (normaler Run ist für mich zumindest öde, da alles schon bekannt).

LG


----------



## Famenio (29. April 2011)

Arawina schrieb:


> Achja: Die Questbelohnungen sind ja (wie die crafted Brust) Schrott oder nicht? Kein Wille, dafür Mastery drauf, vollkommen sinnlos, gerade in 5-er Instanzen... Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege aber wenn ich mir im Recount die Absorptionsdaten durch das Schild im Vergleich zur gewirkten Heilung ansehe - ein schlechter Witz ist das. Ich bleibe bei Wille statt Mastery, hätte ich es anders gemcht wärs gestern unheilbar gewesen für mich.


Ich bin auch Palaheal, und das Equip dort ist mitunter Mist.
Ich behalte zum größten teil das aus den T1 Heroes.
Der Kopf in ZG beim vorletzten ist Mist, da ist der ausm Vortexgipfel besser. (Auch weil er jetzt endlich Sockelplätze seit dem Patch hat )
Die Hose von der Quest ist Mist, da gibt es in Burg Schattenfang eine bessere.
Die Schultern von der Quest hab ich erstmal mitgenommen, da die aus Vashir bei mir nie droppen.

Bei den meißten Sachen dort ist Mastery/Crit drauf. Ich gehe aber immernoch rein auf Tempo.
Deswegen halte ich auch nichts von dem T-Set, da droppen bei den Bossen bessere Sachen.
(Kann sein das sich aber auch schon wieder was geändert hat, ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.)
Also das waren jetzt die 3 größten Sachen die mir aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Arydwen (29. April 2011)

Es ist schon anspruchsvoller als die "alten" Heros zu heilen. Allerdings liege ich mit meinem Equip auch nur unwesentlich höher (iLvL 356). Probleme hatte ich nur wenn wer Mist gebaut hat. Ansonsten bin ich auch ohne Buffood & Flasks gut durchgekommen. K. a. Mana war natürlich mitunter knapp beim Trash, aber auch nicht so das ich ins Schwitzen gekommen wäre. Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich mal komplett auf Mastery gegangen bin. Kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich die Tempovariante in den neuen Hero's noch net probiert hab. 

Wobei ich ZG noch n bissel knackiger als ZA empfunden habe.


----------



## WhoRu (29. April 2011)

Nachdem ich in beiden Innis mehrfach mit verschiedenen Chars drin war, sowohl Gintern als auch Rnd, habe ich den eindruck das erfolg in den Innis rein vom können der Mitspieler abhängt.
Je nachdem was die Grp leistet sind die innis wirklich einfach. Movementkrüppel, Dpsoverall-DDs, Heiler mit schlechtem Manamanagment und Tanks die Aggro net halten bzw. Cd's und unterbrechen net nutzen haben in den innis nichts verloren. Alles mittlerweile gehabt und dadurch werden einige Bosse unschaffbar, gear bringt atm nichts bzw. das Grundgear aus Heros ist voll ausreichend wenn der Rest passt.

Ich persönlich finde das gut. Wer sich anstrengt und seinen Char beherrscht kommt so recht leicht an gute items, wer rushen will darf gerne in normale Heros gehen. Grade als Tank fand ich den unterschied gewaltig als ich nach 2-3 runs durch die neuen Thron getankt hab.

Die einzigen Kleinigkeiten die mich stören ist der Zeitaufwand der Innis, 1-2 bosse pro inni weniger hätten es meiner meinung nach auch getan. Vllt wäre dann auch eine rückkehr von ZF drin gewesen. Und die Endbossfähigkeiten aus beiden Innis, grade rnd. ist ZG schwer und in ZA ist der Luchs ne Hausnummer wenn der burst auf den falschen geht.


----------



## KenosDark (29. April 2011)

Ich finde ZA und ZG die perfekte schwierigkeit, ZA ist easy going und ZG ist hölle^^. Wenn ich, krieger tank, mit rein gehe, haben die meisten Heiler kein Problem mich oben zu halten und dabei hab ich noch über die Hälfte Blau an. Man muss sich halt da drinnen sehr viel bewegen und ausweichen, nehmen wir den ersten Boss ZG, du brauchst den Strahl net abzubrechen, aber es wäre ratsam sowie dem Atem auszuweichen. Das ist ein Beispiel von vielen. Also bitte bitte deine Nerfs.


----------



## RedShirt (29. April 2011)

WhoRu schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in beiden Innis mehrfach mit verschiedenen Chars drin war, sowohl Gintern als auch Rnd, habe ich den eindruck das erfolg in den Innis rein vom können der Mitspieler abhängt.



In einem Gruppenspiel hängt der Fortschritt vom Können der einzelnen Leute ab.   gut erkannt.

Glaub ist beim Fußball auch so, je besser die Leute spielen, desto weiter kommen sie.
Kann mich auch irren, und der Ball ist schuld, wenns mal nicht klappt


----------



## Quana (29. April 2011)

Ich bin diszi Pristerin und war bis jetzt nur in ZA. Wir haben alle Bosse bis auf den letzten gemacht (dank des Serverzusammenbruches). Denke aber das wir den auchnoch geschaft hätten. Und das war mit eine Randomgruppe. 
Der Schaden der manchmal reinkommt war schon häftig, vorallem bein Trash. Da ist mir der Tank schon das ein oder andere mal unter den Fingern weggestorben (und wir haben allen möglichen cc genutzt). Die bosse waren alle, einfacher als manche Trash-Gruppen. Vorallem der Luchsboss ist schon fast lächerlich. Wenn alle in den grünen Totems drinnenstehen, kann ich als heiler afk gehen. 
Ich häte mir eigendlch die Bossen etwas anspruchsvoller gewünscht und den Trash etwas humaner . Sobalt man das movement bei den Bossen raus hat stellen die kein problem mehr da.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das wir alle in Equip von mehr als 350 hatten. Denke, das es für Gruppen, die grade aus den normalen heros rauskommen doch um einiges schwieriger sein wird. Und ich wage zu behaupten, das da einige Trash Gruppen auch zu unüberwindlichen Hindernissen werden können. Außer man stirbt sich durch, in dem man immer einen nach dem anderen macht und dazwischen halt stirbt. Ist aber auch nicht der sinn der Sache.

Liebe Grüße
Quana


----------



## Naphalin (29. April 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich, Dudu Heiler, itmlv 357. Mit der Gilde bin ich bisher noch net drin gewesen, sondern nur random. Klar, der eine oder andere wipe ist mir passiert, aber bisher hats dann spätestens beim 3. Versuch immer geklappt. 

In zwei Wochen kenne ich die Bossmechaniken dann wieder so gut, wie bei den bisherigen HCs und das heilen ist dann gar kein Problem mehr.

Von mir aus könnt als nächstes ne ini kommen, in der dann 356 droppt ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. April 2011)

Wißt Ihr was ich interessant finde? Hier und auch im offiziellen Forum sind bestimmt 80% der Leute der Meinung, dass die Instanzen - so wie sie sind - für vollkommen OK befunden werden. Es gibt scheinbar nur wenige Nörgler. Also die übliche Troll-Quote, wie es sie überall gibt und ein paar Spieler, die die Instanzen wirklich zu schwer finden, weil sie sich nciht bewegen können. 

Ich finde das läßt Hoffnung aufkeimen, dass Blizzard vielleicht mal auf uns hört und nur wenige Anpassungen in den Zandalari-Instanzen durchführt.


----------



## Holydud (29. April 2011)

Heyho,

also um ehrlich zu sein versteh ich die Problematik nicht genau,
denn es ist so wie schon in ganz cata nur vll ein bisschen schwieriger, wie in den raids oder in den heros(wenn man nicht so gutes gear hat).

man muss nunmal jetzt einfach seinen hintern bewegen und seine fähigkeiten einsetzen.
es ist einfach nur eine frage des movements.

ich habe mit meinem priester zg und za gehealt, hab 346er gear mit ein paar ruf epics + stab aus der bastion, aber auch ein paar 333er teile,
und es war nur so lange schwer, solange nicht richtig gemoved wurde, wir waren eine komplett blaue gruppe mit schnitt 346 - 350.


ich finde den schwirigkeitsgrad genau richtig, denn dann können die leute schon mal in 5mann inis verstehen, dass das movement das A und O 
in cata ist! und das ist gut so!

so far

Holydud


----------



## Lucid (29. April 2011)

und weisst du was noch lustig ist? alle die behaupten es war ach so einfach haben bereits nen schnitt über 353/355. mag ja sein dass es gut schaffbar mit raid equip ist. mit den geforderten 346 ist man schnell überfordert. hatte eben nen pala heal in za, der war schneller oom als ich HEAL!!! brüllen konnte^^. habens dann durch mitspammen von heilzaubern meinerseits dann nach 8 wipes beim endboss doch noch geschaft (achja, der tank war full raid equiped, die dds alle über 12k dps und wir hatten ebenso einige wipes beim trash) haben insgs. knapp 2 stunden gebraucht


----------



## Schdaiff (29. April 2011)

Ich finde das Problem ist gar nicht so die Schwierigkeit der Dungeons gegen Ende und war es auch nie.... Das Problem ist doch, dass alle Dungeons vorher zu leicht sind. Wer seit WOTLK angefangen hatt, der wird wenn er keine alten Raids mit dem entsprechendem Level macht nie lernen was Zusammenspiel bedeutet....

btw.. könnt ihr eigentlich auch noch ohne Anglizismen reden... ist ja echt schlimmm.


----------



## Uratak (29. April 2011)

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, könnte man meinen, dass Blizzard einen Nerf für NH Content der aktuellen Raidinstanzen implementiert hat. War es bisher Spielern möglich nur mit 346er Gear eine Basis zu schaffen für ihre Raids in die Instanzen BoT, PsA oder Td4w - so kann man nun mit 353er Gear aus ZA und ZG einen Push nach vorne machen. Das Item Level lässt also den Schwierigkeits Grad im NonHero Modus sinken ... durch besseres Gear. 

Vermutlich sind die Spieler die hier weinen wie schwer der Spass in ZG und ZA ist genauso erfolgreich in den Raidinstanzen. Im Idealfall wäre der gesamte Loot in diesen beiden Hobby Instanzen einfach mal in blau völlig ausreichend gewesen - damit unsere unqualifizierten und minderbemittelten Spieler auch Lila Sachen tragen ... ich sehe Seifenblasen platzen.

Wer bereits zu Classic Zeiten ZG besucht hat, der wird dort heute, außer Teile der Umgebung, nichts wieder finden was an früher erinnert. Ich war nun 2x drin und es reicht. Tolle Bossmechhanik und man muss seine Cooldowns nutzen um gut durch zu kommen ohne böse Überraschungen zu erleben.
Wer zu BC einen Abstecher in ZA hatte und vielleicht sogar einen TimeRun hingelegt hat, der wird bis auf den Trash und leicht veränderte Fähigkeiten der Bosse nichts besonderes vorfinden. Immerhin haben sich die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard die Mühe gemacht die Farben der Outfits zu ändern - Respekt!

Euch ist das Spiel zu schwer? Dann tut Euch selbst den Gefallen und erspart Euch das erste graue Haar - Deinstallieren!
Ihr wollt nicht viel Nachdenken oder Euch mit Eurer Klasse, Bossen oder anderen Klassen auseinander setzen? Spielt "4 Gewinnt" gegen Euch selber!

Gestern schöne Erfahrung in ZG mit nem Random Heiler - sogar von unserm Server. Wie es so ist, man checkt erstmal die Leute. Der Gute HolyPala hat Hero Gear 3 Items - man denkt sich "Top der rafft was". Abgesehen von ein paar Aussagen wie "Sorry ist als PalaHeal net möglich" in denen beim Trash oder Bossein paar DDs sterben - da denkt man sich "gut haben die DDs net aufgepasst". Knaller wurd es dann beim Endboss ... in 4 Trys immer das selbe Bild: In P1 bleibt er permanent in den grünen Bubbels stehen ... zum Glück war ich als DiziSmiter dabei. Das nach selbst dem 10x Bodycheck der Gute aber immer noch net gerafft hat was abgeht in P2 trotz makrieren der Ketten und "Reinziehen" von mir ... - man denkt sich "wo hat der das Hero Gear her". Knaller waren dann die 4 Geister als unser Freund im 7ten Try verstanden hat warum er zu den Ketten muss aber net gecheckt hat, warum ihn 4 Geister fast Onehitten weil er in der Voidzone stehen bleibt ... hab ihm das dann in aller Ruhe erklärt ... 8 Trys für einen Boss wegen einem Spieler der mit Hero Gear rumrennt ... (Kopf vs Tischplatte) x 10


----------



## nulir (29. April 2011)

Schdaiff schrieb:


> Wer seit WOTLK angefangen hatt, der wird wenn er keine alten Raids mit dem entsprechendem Level macht nie lernen was Zusammenspiel bedeutet....



Das ist glaub ich auch ein grosser fehler den blizzard gemacht hat, die alten Dungeons sind so leicht das man nur so durchfliegt.
als heiler stehst du ja, in den classik dungeons nur rum, haust mal nen hot raus und wartest das der boss faellt.
Vielleicht haetten sie die nicht so sehr runterschrauben sollen, dann lernt vielleicht der ein oder andere wie man in ner gruppe spielt


----------



## Arawina (29. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Wißt Ihr was ich interessant finde? Hier und auch im offiziellen Forum sind bestimmt 80% der Leute der Meinung, dass die Instanzen - so wie sie sind - für vollkommen OK befunden werden. Es gibt scheinbar nur wenige Nörgler. Also die übliche Troll-Quote, wie es sie überall gibt und ein paar Spieler, die die Instanzen wirklich zu schwer finden, weil sie sich nciht bewegen können.



Mag sein. Ich finde sie auch okay, hab' aber dennoch was zu nörgeln. Beim Endboss in ZG hat beispielsweise wohl niemand der Designer daran gedacht, dass es auch Palaheiler gibt, die so gut wie keine Instant-Heals ohne Castzeit (von Hots ganz zu schweigen) haben. Ale Heiler musst du eigentlich immer den einen oder anderen Geist beim Endboss kiten, kannst aber dabei nicht heilen. Richtig frustriertend wirds, wenn du als Heiler mit 5 Geistern hinter dir her 3x nacheinander zu der Kettenbombe oder wie das heißt wirst. Das geht dann überhaupt nicht. Der Heiler dürfte da eigentlich gar nicht zum target werden, wenn, dann nur dds und evtl noch der Tank. Solche Ungereimtheiten gibts noch mehr die noch ausgebügelt gehören, denn da hat nix mehr mit skill oder movement zu tun. Wir sind heute beim Endboss sicher 15x in der Gildengruppe gewiped, weil der Boss als Palaheal einfach wesentlich schwieriger ist als bspw als Dudu und ich pro Run sicher immer 2x Ziel der Kettenbombendings war wo ich grad mit Geisteradds zu tun hatte. Ein Mix aus Kiten und Bomben hat dann am Ende ganz knapp zum Sieg geführt, der wirklich hart erkämpft war. Die anderen Bosse vorher und der Trash waren ja dank Movement und Absprache im TS gar kein Problem, aber der letzte... Dass es schwierig ist - kein Thema, ich will auch Herausforderungen haben und diese meistern, aber das grenzte an Sadismus.


----------



## Nexilein (29. April 2011)

Schdaiff schrieb:


> Ich finde das Problem ist gar nicht so die Schwierigkeit der *Dungeons* gegen Ende und war es auch nie.... Das Problem ist doch, dass alle *Dungeons* vorher zu leicht sind. Wer seit *WOTLK* angefangen hatt, der wird wenn er keine alten *Raids* mit dem entsprechendem* Level* macht nie lernen was Zusammenspiel bedeutet....
> 
> btw.. könnt ihr eigentlich auch noch ohne Anglizismen reden... ist ja echt schlimmm.



Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...


@Topic
Das Problem ist sicher nicht der Schwierigkeitsgrad an sich, sondern die Veränderung.

WoW hat sich seit Classic weiterentwickelt und die Spieler haben dazu gelernt. Demnach musste sich am Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas ändern.
Blizzard probiert dabei vielaus, und im großen und ganzen gelingt ihnen das Balancing ganz gut. Aber trotzdem gefällt es eben nicht jeden, wenn man heute für eine 5er Instanz meher können muss als früher für den halben Raidcontent.


----------



## Cantharion (29. April 2011)

Schdaiff schrieb:


> Ich finde das Problem ist gar nicht so die Schwierigkeit der Dungeons gegen Ende und war es auch nie.... Das Problem ist doch, dass alle Dungeons vorher zu leicht sind. Wer seit WOTLK angefangen hatt, der wird wenn er keine alten Raids mit dem entsprechendem Level macht nie lernen was Zusammenspiel bedeutet....
> 
> btw.. könnt ihr eigentlich auch noch ohne Anglizismen reden... ist ja echt schlimmm.



1. Stimmt, Blizzard lässt die Community bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt zusammenpullen und bomben - und verlangt dann schlagartig dass man Sachen wie cc, voidzones und adds handhaben kann. (Ausnahmen im früheren Content bestätigen die Regel)

Klar Spieler die Jahrelang dabei sind werden sagen: Pah das gabs doch schon vor Jahren in raids und Instanzen das muss man drauf haben, aber neue Spieler überfordert es schlicht und einfach.
Versetzt euch in deren Lage: Ihr fangt neu an und bekommt gleich im ersten Dungeon folgendes gezeigt: Ein dd pullt? Egal! Ein Boss castet was? Der Healer heilt das weg! Da ist eine Mobgruppe? AoE! Und dann wird, nichtnur von den Encountern sondern auch von der Community, verlangt dass man mit solchen Situationen spielend fertig wird.

P.S. Der Spruch mit den Anglizismen war einfach nur unnötig, besonders bei deinem Post.


----------



## Kuya (29. April 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich war heute voller Euphorie als Heiler in ZA und ZG. Wipeorgie ohne Ende. Es kommt Schaden auf den Tank, dass es nichtmehr feierlich ist. Hab ca 354er Gear und bin Holypala. Unser Tank war Druide mit vollem Raidequip. Ich heile ihn locker durch bwd, td4w und bot, aber der Schaden, der vom Trash und teilweise von den Bossen kommt ist überirdisch. Dazu kommt, dass die Hälfte der Mobs nicht cc-bar ist. Nehmen wir den Vogelboss in ZA. Hier werden zum einen wieder die Melees ver§$%", weil alle! den Debuff bekommen. Zum anderen hat der Boss im fight ca 7 Mille Schaden ausgeteilt - trotz CDs, und allem Möglichen an dmg-reduce skills. 15k hps mit allem drum und dran (ja, ich hab auch Göttlicher Schutz, meinen Wächter, Trinkets, Flügel usw in meiner Leiste). Ich hab bufffood und flasks eingeschmissen und meine Vulkanischen Tränke und Manaflasks benutzt. Mach ich da echt was falsch, oder geht es euch genauso?
> 
> Bin danach nochmal mit meinem Schurken rein und der Heiler hatte auch Probleme ohne Ende. Diesmal war es aber ein Priest mit richtig gutem Gear (auch paar hc items). Also irgendwas kann ja wohl nicht normal sein. Wenn die Mobs wenigstens alle schön cc-bar wären, wärs ja kein Problem. Da sind ja die Raids echt um einiges leichter, als die zwei inis...






Bodensee schrieb:


> keine Sorge.
> wenn wir genug herumheulen, werden die Inis in 2-3 Wochen generft. Dann kannste auch als Heiler dmg machen.



Einfach an die Instanz gewöhnen, die sind wirklich gerademal ne kleine Ecke schwerer, als die normalen Heros. 
In 1-2 Tagen weiß auch der letzte was man tun muss, und dann wars das wieder.

Ich persönlich hab ZA und ZG schon mit allen meinen Chars mehrmals durch.. gestorben wird fast garnichtmehr.

Dein Problem aus "Heilersicht" liegt an DD's und Tanks, denen die Ini unbekannt war, und die an den falschen Stellen unnötig viel DPG kassieren (z.B. Giftboss: hab nen Shadow gesehen, der hat die letzten 20% alleine gemacht).

Geh einfach mit vernünftigen Leuten.


----------



## Kontinuum (30. April 2011)

Die inis sind nicht zu schwer, allerdings spielt man mit random gruppen russisches roulette, da mind. 70% der spieler wahre "movementgötter" sind oder mit der einstellung in inis gehen "ach ich meld mal als dd an, dann kann ich autohit afk gehen - der rest der grp regelt das schon" <- davon dann aber 4 stück ^^

war jetzt schon sehr oft zg/za und mit abstand meine beste grp war ±346er gegeart (2 wipes in za/zg zusammen) - die neuen inis sind so gut wie garnich gearcheck, dafür erfordern sie aber umso mehr skill...


----------



## Nisbo (30. April 2011)

Ich denke mal eher das es immer noch darum geht das es mit 346er items als Heal schon sehr schwer ist, mal abgesehen von den IMBA Leuten hier die das auch nackt machen ^^
ZA kenne ich jetzt wir schon vorher mal erwähnt nur als Bär (353) und kenne die Ini (damals ja noch Raid) noch von früher und finde die als Tank nicht unbedingt so schwer. Heal ist mir halt aufgefallen das der schon gut zu schnaufen hat trotz Baumrinde und Trinket. 

ZG war ich bisher nur als Heal (Baum 354) drinn und hält sich relativ in Grenzen mit dem Healen, 346er Gear möchte ich da aber nicht haben.
Problematisch fand ich das bei dem Boss im Keller wo die Katzen aus den Buchten rausgeholt werden, aber denke mal das ist nur ne Einteilungssache.

Endboss ist wie schon erwähnt sehr nervig da ich selbst als Baum mit Hot Hot und meinen Wurzeln nur noch die Geister am Hintern hatte, die slowen dann zusätzlich zum schaden.
Klar kommt man da kurz raus wenn man die Form wechselt aber dann hat man wieder 5 am Hintern kleben und so haut es einen dann irgendwann um.

Wenn man keine Geister an sich kleben hat hat dann ist der ZG-End-Boss sehr einfach zu healen.

Der mit der grünen Verbindung und dem Labyrint auf dem Boden ist da schon nerviger, aber vermutlich auch Übungssache und teilweise auch etwas vom Zufall abhängig.

Allgemein machen die Inis auf jeden Fall wieder riesig Spaß weil man mit der Gilde im TS hängt versucht alles zu verbessern was zu verbessern geht.
Btw das in ZA mit dem "Totem-Boss" das sich da die Gruppe reinstellen kann und dann auch heal bekommt ist mir neu, danke für den Tipp, hatte ich wohl von früher noch vergessen.


----------



## Zahleb (30. April 2011)

Holydud schrieb:


> ...ich habe mit meinem priester zg und za *gehealt*...
> ...solange nicht richtig *gemoved* wurde...




Sprechen die Kiddies heutzutage wirklich so ?


----------



## Nisbo (30. April 2011)

Das ist doch inzwischen die normale Sprache in WoW, würde ich nicht unbedingt auf Kiddies beschränken, Genglish halt *g*


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. April 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Es ist echt Assi schwer ich werde mal im blizz forum nerf schreiben das ist echt heftig teilweise



Mal voll. Mich nerven auch immer diese doofen Kästchen im Charakterbildschirm. Die sollen mir nen Knopf geben wo mein Char imba wird! Wofür zahl ich eigentlich 12,99&#8364; im Monat, bin ich H4ler oder was?


----------



## Kalamazoo (30. April 2011)

Herrlich. Nun ist das Ende der "Ichbekommallesindenpopogeblasen King"-Ära endlich bei fast allen angekommen.
Brainafk durch Inis latschen, CC ignorieren, Marks ebenso, Omen? HÄ?....

Bewegt Euren Arsch ins TS. Beschäftigt Euch grob mit den Fähigkeiten anderer Klassen. ÜBERLEGT ein wenig und schon seid ihr in rund 2h mit ZA oder ZG fertig. In JEDER random grp. Wen irgendjemand bei vernünftiger Spielweise (Ok. Wipes passieren....) ständig mit seinem Mana nicht auskommt oder am Singletarget mit unter 10kdps steht der macht was falsch. Der sollte seine Klassenwahl oder seine Spielweise noch mal gründlich überdenken. Oder evtl. seine Spielwahl. Die meisten die WoW länger spielen werden die Jammerlappen die seit 2 Jahren hier rumlaufen nicht vermissen. 
Die Jammerei fing bei Seelenschmiede/Grube v. Saron/H.d. Reflexion an und wird weitergehen.


----------



## Silmarilli (1. Mai 2011)

zum thema "kenne deine Klasse" mußten wir letztens einem Magier erklären das er doch bitte in ner "normalen" Heroic Zeitkrümmung beim Boss anschalten soll nachdem die allgemeine DPS nicht sooo mächtig war. 
Seine Antwort: Sorry bin auf Arkan geskillt.

Mußte mir ein "jo und mein Magier is auf Brot und Wasser geskillt" verkneifen.

Nachdem Blizzard jetzt längere Zeit schon nach dem Prinzip "Bring the Player, not the Class (skill)" arbeitet fürchte ich für die Allgemeinheit das die zwei neuen Instanzen nicht sehr lange auf diesem Schwierigkeitsgrad bleiben werden.

Diejenigen die hier rumlamentieren das wie easy die Inis doch sind und einen Ausrüstungslevel-Durchschnitt haben der über den Drops der Inis liegen disqualifizieren sich sowieso selbst :-)

Auch wenn mir der Anspruch der Instanz gefällt wirds vermutlich nicht so bleiben. Und ich war seit Wotlk nicht mehr Raiden sollte jemand interessieren mit welchem Equip ich die Troll-Ini's erlebe. Nicht einfach aber machbar 

lg Sily


----------



## Schdaiff (1. Mai 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...



Wer kritiersieren kann muss auch einstecken können ;D ... Ehrlich gesagt vel mir grad kein deutsches Wort ein, aber das nächste mal nehme ich dann Kerler und Etage/Höhe oder so was.... aber meinst du dann versteht mich jemand hier? Da behalte ich dann doch ein paar drin, du wirst es mir sicher verzeihen ;D




Silmarilli schrieb:


> Diejenigen die hier rumlamentieren das wie easy die Inis doch sind und einen Ausrüstungslevel-Durchschnitt haben der über den Drops der Inis liegen disqualifizieren sich sowieso selbst :-)
> 
> Auch wenn mir der Anspruch der Instanz gefällt wirds vermutlich nicht so bleiben. Und ich war seit Wotlk nicht mehr Raiden sollte jemand interessieren mit welchem Equip ich die Troll-Ini's erlebe. Nicht einfach aber machbar
> 
> lg Sily



Also ich habs mit mehreren versucht... immo ist so, dass du als Heiler oder Brecher schon etwas besser ausgerüstet sein solltest... wenn du ne gute Gruppe hast, dann ist das aber auch wieder egal, weil es an denn DD's ist schaden zu vermeiden ... Tja wie so oft spüren vorallem die Heiler den Schwierigkeitsgrad... Allerdings nur wenn Fehler gemacht werden...


----------



## Fri (1. Mai 2011)

Ich muss sagen ich finde die genau richtig so wie sie jetzt sind, auch wenn ich zu geben muss dass der Dmg teilweise echt nicht mehr lustig ist. Ich sag nur Pantherboss in ZG knapp 18 k Hps und gerade so alle am leben gehalten. Troztdem mahcts meiner Meimung nach mehr Spaß wenn man auch mal gefordert wird als wenn man einfach Brain-Afk da durch rennen kann.


----------



## Sengor (1. Mai 2011)

Mojojin schrieb:


> ich kenn die 2 inis ja schon vom ptr und kann sagen das es wirklich für jeden scheiß ne taktik gibt
> 
> wenn man die kennt und befolgt sind auch die 2 inis freeloot (im ernst jz
> 
> ...



das und nichts anderes


----------



## Daxtory (1. Mai 2011)

huhu,
also ich kenne deine probleme nicht, ich bin resto shaman mit 359gear (wenige 372er) und war gestern das erstmal drinne und obwohl wir 1 dd mit 6k dps dabei hatten (anderen beiden 15k) hatte ich überhaupt keine probleme in den inzen, im gegenteil, ich habe noch gerupted und cc'ed.. ich war mit nem tank twink (bär) der ~357item lvl hatte, es wurden nur die cds richtig eingesetzt und ja.. down waren alle im first try


----------



## Morgolosch (1. Mai 2011)

mit meiner Rya (Palaheal) geh ich mehrfach tgl durch die neuen Heros, naja bis das hin und wieder mal einer stirbt sind die inis gut heilbar. Nur ZG 1ter boss werd ich wohl nie kapieren, da verrecken mir immer die dds, dann erledig ichs halt nur mim tank.


----------



## Nisbo (1. Mai 2011)

Du sagst es, mit ilevel 359 und 357 in ner ini wo 353 dropt, logisch das es da einfacher ist ^^


----------



## Zarazna (1. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin schami heal mit 356 itemlevel. das erste mal als ich drin war, hatte ich einen DK Tank aus der gilde, einen leider nicht so guten, und das war fast unmöglich zu heilen, besonders beim bärentrash. doch dann war ich nochmal mit unserem gildenleiter (pala tank auf avoidance) und das lief eigentlich sehr gut außer 2 fehlpulls beim trash und ein wipe beim endboss  also ich finds recht spannend zu heilen, und freu mich auch, dass es mal herausforderungen in 5er inzen gibt. einziger nachteil: mit rnd grps - keine chance


----------



## Akium (2. Mai 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Und eine Stunde später spaziert man ohne Probleme durch BWD, weil bis auf nef alles freeloot ist.



ZA hat BC-Mechaniken übernommen. Das Design der Bosse wurde in BC gestaltet und das merkt man auch recht deutlich. Pro Bosskampf gibt es im Grunde nur eine Schlüsselfähigkeit auf die man zu achten hat, und das Ding ist gegessen. Es gibt hart Schaden auf die Tanks, es wird viel Healoutput verlangt, und wiederum viel DPS. 
Straigt, knackig hart, jedoch nicht sonderlich kompliziert. 

Eindeutig spürbar, dass diese Instanz in BC entwickelt wurde, und zum Glück diese Mechaniken weitgehend übernommen wurden. Ich mag dieses Design, und finde es spannender zu spielen als diese überfrachteten Cata Bosse, deren Output eher low ist, aber man laufend irgendwie rumhampeln muss, bzw die solch vollkommen beknackte Mechaniken aufweisen, wie z.B. Chimaeron. 

Das Bossdesign in Cata ist in eine andere Richtung ausgelegt. Weniger hart, dafür im großen und ganzen mehr Fähigkeiten und Voidzones bzw Dinge auf die man sich in Kampf einstellen muss. In ZG erkennt man z.B. beim ersten Boss schon, dass er dem Catadesign entspricht. Viel Movement, vollkommen überfrachtet an grünem Gedöns, jedoch sehr wenig Rumms auf den Tank. 

ZA war mit T4 eine knüppelharte Instanz, jedoch keine komplizierte. Mit 346 er Equip wirds ähnlich sein. Mir gefällt solches Instanzdesign.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2011)

So...das ist jetzt der letzte Boss in diesem heroischem Dungeon, dieser hat zur Abwechslung mal nur 6 verschiedene Phasen. :-)


----------



## Super PePe (2. Mai 2011)

Verwechselt bitte eure Unwissenheit nicht mit "das zu schwer", "unheilbar", "Mörderschaden" usw... - wenn zu viel Schaden kommt macht ihr was falsch - Kopf einschalten statt zu weinen wie kleine Jungs.
Za/Zg haben nicht mehr Anspruch als jede andere neue Instanz...


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Verwechselt bitte eure Unwissenheit nicht mit "das zu schwer", "unheilbar", "Mörderschaden" usw... - wenn zu viel Schaden kommt macht ihr was falsch - Kopf einschalten statt zu weinen wie kleine Jungs.
> Za/Zg haben nicht mehr Anspruch als jede andere neue Instanz...




so siehts halt aus, evtl. auch doch mal sheepen oder nen mage den feuer heinis den 200% cast speed buff klauen lassen....


----------



## Akium (2. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Verwechselt bitte eure Unwissenheit nicht mit "das zu schwer", "unheilbar", "Mörderschaden" usw... - wenn zu viel Schaden kommt macht ihr was falsch - Kopf einschalten statt zu weinen wie kleine Jungs.
> Za/Zg haben nicht mehr Anspruch als jede andere neue Instanz...





Nana.. Mag bei den meissten Bossen stimmen. Beim Vogelboss in ZA ist der Schaden schon recht Setupabhängig. Wenn man dort mit only Melees steht, kann man das kaum damit begründen dass man was falsch spielt. Der Schaden ist dann nunmal immens hoch. Das einzige was dann falsch ist, wäre ein falsches Setup.


----------



## Zuckerbub (2. Mai 2011)

Halli Hallo


Also ich hatte am Weekend endlich Zeit beide Inzen als Heiler und als Tank durchzuspielen. Mein Fazit: Danke Blizzard  Die Inzen sind knackig aber nicht unlösbar. Am Anfang, wenn neuer Kontent online geschaltet wird, bietet sich so oder so an diese Inzen zusammen im TS zu bestreiten. An manchen stellen ist CC einfach Pflicht (denke da an die Feuermagier etc). Das Einzige was mich stört, ist dass das Lootdesign nicht an Cata angepasst wurde, sondern ledigliche von BC aufgewertet wurde. Das ist aber auch das einzige Minus. Jetzt warten wir noch 2-3 Wochen bis alle die Inis kennen, dann ist die Geschichte auch kein Problem mehr. Aber nach wie vor, die Inis machen Spass, haben einen guten Schwierigkeitsgrat und verlangen Hirn. Genau das was Spass macht in WOW. Nochmal, danke Blizz habet ihr gut gemacht.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte wieder gegen Bosse kämpfen, die keine Erklärung benötigen.

ausweichen, draufhauen, unterbrechen, viele kleine Adds zum niederprügeln, die immer mehr werden.


----------



## Saure_Gurke (2. Mai 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Nana.. Mag bei den meissten Bossen stimmen. Beim Vogelboss in ZA ist der Schaden schon recht Setupabhängig. Wenn man dort mit only Melees steht, kann man das kaum damit begründen dass man was falsch spielt. Der Schaden ist dann nunmal immens hoch. Das einzige was dann falsch ist, wäre ein falsches Setup.




Da gebe ich dir eindeutig recht waren gestern ZA, 3 Meeles 1 Heal 1 Tank , logisch. Schaden unheilbar. Nachdem dann der Rogue und meine Wenigkeit Pala auf Caster umgestiegen sind. Wars super einfach. Und danach ging es ratzefatz bis zum Ende durch. 

Sind halt beide sehr herausfordernd, und verlangen viel von der Grp, Movement kein WOLTK Style pullen und bomben. 
Finde ich richtig gut, mit dem Pala auch schon beide getankt, selbst bei Mobgruppen muss der Tank halt mal Schadensminimirende Fähigkeiten zünden.

@Blizz 

Lasst die beiden so. Die Spieler, roXXor Kidz und PEW PEW Eulen sollen sich ihr Epic verdienen müssen.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Mai 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Nana.. Mag bei den meissten Bossen stimmen. Beim Vogelboss in ZA ist der Schaden schon recht Setupabhängig. Wenn man dort mit only Melees steht, kann man das kaum damit begründen dass man was falsch spielt. Der Schaden ist dann nunmal immens hoch. Das einzige was dann falsch ist, wäre ein falsches Setup.



Ach haben den nun schon 8 mal in 4 melee setup im Timerun gelegt. Musst halt die Augen aufmachen - die Beine in die Hand nehmen. 
Klingt zwar hart oder überheblich. Aber im Grunde sind die Bosse mit genug Überblick, Klassenverständnis, Bosskenntnis in jedem Setup zu spielen. Man kann dann halt net von der ersten bis zu letzten Sekunde nur Bossdmg machen weil Recount schreit "Du bist geil mach noch 1k dps mehrrrrrr". Und die Bosse da droppen epic. Wenn ich da mit 329-346 rein renne, sollte mir schon klar sein das es ein etwas anderer Ausflug wird. Und das man eventuell auch mal 300g Repkosten einplanen sollte. Und das man eventuell nach 3 Bossen die Ini resettet weil es einfach nicht geht. Aber 300g für ein Epic. für ein lustigen Abend und was weiss ich noch, ist immer noch befriedigender als 4h in og rumzu gammeln, sich merkbefreites im /2 an zu tun und für ein rnd epic aus bot 11-22k Gold hinzulegen nur um in bockwurstraids reinzukommen die eh vor dem Bot-Rat-Trash wipend die 'Gruppe sprengen. Es sind immer die gleichen Gestalten die sich dann doch lieber eine 'Barbie hätten kaufen sollen mit 4 lila 'Kleidern - es ist einfach günstiger als 12€ im Monat hinzublättern.

Und auch wir oder ich mussten diese Lehrgeld bezahlen (repkosten - das Rennen vom Friedhof zum Boss und das auch mal 10 mal in Folge - wobei za weniger Sterbeintensiv ist da die aus BC bekannt war)

ZG war ich gestern mit 4 Gildies die keine Ahnung hatten von der ini. Die Heilerin, ein Baum, kaum Raiderfahrung, der Schurke und Warri DD raiden mit mir seit BC und der Tankpala raidet mit mir seit Classic. Die Bedingung war kein TS, kein Guide. Nur eine kurze Erklärungen nach 2 Wipes pro Boss von mir gabs (sofern die 4 es wollten) - nach 2h und 200g Repkosten war das Ding gegessen. 
Was ich damit sagen will. Statt euch gegenseitig in der Gruppe zu flamen, rumzujammern oder über das SEtup zu meckern einfach mal den Arsch zusammenkneifen und sich durchbeissen. 
Aber es wird ja nach einem oder 2 Wipes beim ersten Boss das Handtuch geworfen, das man dabei nichts kapiert von der Mechanik liegt auf der Hand. Und das man auch von 4 Spielern, die es können da durchgeschleift werden kann, ist auch kein Meisterstück.


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Mai 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> ZA hat BC-Mechaniken übernommen. Das Design der Bosse wurde in BC gestaltet und das merkt man auch recht deutlich. Pro Bosskampf gibt es im Grunde nur eine Schlüsselfähigkeit auf die man zu achten hat, und das Ding ist gegessen. Es gibt hart Schaden auf die Tanks, es wird viel Healoutput verlangt, und wiederum viel DPS.
> Straigt, knackig hart, jedoch nicht sonderlich kompliziert.
> 
> Eindeutig spürbar, dass diese Instanz in BC entwickelt wurde, und zum Glück diese Mechaniken weitgehend übernommen wurden. Ich mag dieses Design, und finde es spannender zu spielen als diese überfrachteten Cata Bosse, deren Output eher low ist, *aber man laufend irgendwie rumhampeln muss*, bzw die solch vollkommen beknackte Mechaniken aufweisen, wie z.B. Chimaeron.
> ...



Seh ich absolut genau so.
Die Bossmechaniken heute erinnern mich mehr an Supermario. 
Klar gehören bestimmte Fähigkeiten in einen Kampf, aber das man nur noch umherrennen muß und das eigentliche "Schaden machen" zur Nebensache wird, oder einem die Leute sofort wegsterben wenn sie mal eine 10tel-sek zu langsam waren, das sagt mir auch nicht so zu.

Fande die BC-Kämpfe da auch wirklich besser designed.


----------



## tuerlich (2. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Ach haben den nun schon 8 mal in 4 melee setup im Timerun gelegt. Musst halt die Augen aufmachen - die Beine in die Hand nehmen.
> Klingt zwar hart oder überheblich. Aber im Grunde sind die Bosse mit genug Überblick, Klassenverständnis, Bosskenntnis in jedem Setup zu spielen. Man kann dann halt net von der ersten bis zu letzten Sekunde nur Bossdmg machen weil Recount schreit "Du bist geil mach noch 1k dps mehrrrrrr". Und die Bosse da droppen epic. *Wenn ich da mit 329-346 rein renne, sollte mir schon klar sein das es ein etwas anderer Ausflug wird*. Und das man eventuell auch mal 300g Repkosten einplanen sollte. Und das man eventuell nach 3 Bossen die Ini resettet weil es einfach nicht geht. Aber 300g für ein Epic. für ein lustigen Abend und was weiss ich noch, ist immer noch befriedigender als 4h in og rumzu gammeln, sich merkbefreites im /2 an zu tun und für ein rnd epic aus bot 11-22k Gold hinzulegen nur um in bockwurstraids reinzukommen die eh vor dem Bot-Rat-Trash wipend die 'Gruppe sprengen. Es sind immer die gleichen Gestalten die sich dann doch lieber eine 'Barbie hätten kaufen sollen mit 4 lila 'Kleidern - es ist einfach günstiger als 12€ im Monat hinzublättern.
> 
> Und auch wir oder ich mussten diese Lehrgeld bezahlen (repkosten - das Rennen vom Friedhof zum Boss und das auch mal 10 mal in Folge - wobei za weniger Sterbeintensiv ist da die aus BC bekannt war)
> ...



NICHT!


----------



## Saure_Gurke (2. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Ach haben den nun schon 8 mal in 4 melee setup im Timerun gelegt. Musst halt die Augen aufmachen - die Beine in die Hand nehmen.
> Klingt zwar hart oder überheblich. Aber im Grunde sind die Bosse mit genug Überblick, Klassenverständnis, Bosskenntnis in jedem Setup zu spielen. Man kann dann halt net von der ersten bis zu letzten Sekunde nur Bossdmg machen weil Recount schreit "Du bist geil mach noch 1k dps mehrrrrrr". Und die Bosse da droppen epic. Wenn ich da mit 329-346 rein renne, sollte mir schon klar sein das es ein etwas anderer Ausflug wird. Und das man eventuell auch mal 300g Repkosten einplanen sollte. Und das man eventuell nach 3 Bossen die Ini resettet weil es einfach nicht geht. Aber 300g für ein Epic. für ein lustigen Abend und was weiss ich noch, ist immer noch befriedigender als 4h in og rumzu gammeln, sich merkbefreites im /2 an zu ................................
> ist auch kein Meisterstück.



Dann erklär mir mal bitte wie die in dem Sinne 4 Meeles 1 Tank 3 DD auseinander rennen sollen bei was ? Also Fähigkeit oder Cast was auch immer kommt um den Magie Effekt auszulösen der diespellt wird, dann mache ich das gerne.

Grüße


----------



## Akium (2. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Ach haben den nun schon 8 mal in 4 melee setup im Timerun gelegt. Musst halt die Augen aufmachen - die Beine in die Hand nehmen.



Gib den anderen Melees doch mal nen Tip, wie sie beim Vogelboss durch kluge Spielweise und Augen aufmachen den Schaden verhindern sollen. Bin ich mal gespannt, wo da der große Trick ist. 

Im Großen und Ganzen hast du durchaus Recht. Kein Zweifel. Dass du jedoch promt, nachden ich den Vogelboss in Kombination mit nem Meleesetup erwähnte, ihn zufällig immer in reinem Meleesetup 8x hintereinander gemacht hast, ist schon ein ziemlicher Zufall, finde ich. Da wird es für dich sicher eine leichte Übung sein, den Melees, die da Probleme haben etwas unter die Arme zu greifen. Nu bitte keine Floskeln ala Beine in die Hand und Augen auf. Ist nicht sonderlich hilfreich.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Mai 2011)

Saure_Gurke schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte wie die in dem Sinne 4 Meeles 1 Tank 3 DD auseinander rennen sollen bei was ? Also Fähigkeit oder Cast was auch immer kommt um den Magie Effekt auszulösen der diespellt wird, dann mache ich das gerne.
> 
> Grüße



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=97298 in ZA (1) oder http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=97092 in ZG (1) ?
bei za: parkst dein char min 12m von der Gruppe auf der Seite wo das Add auftaucht oder auf der Seite wo das Add hinfliegt, bis der Debuff ausläuft und das bei nur einem Stack (also links oder rechts vom Boss). Hat der Tank den Debuff sofort Abstand nehmen. 3 Camps - sternförmig (wie bei Kel 2 melee teilen sich dabei ein camp.)
bei zg: sofern nur melee betroffen sind nach links und rechts laufen. Sollte der Heiler betroffen sein, bleibt der Melee einfach im Camp.


----------



## MasterCrain (2. Mai 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> ZA hat BC-Mechaniken übernommen. Das Design der Bosse wurde in BC gestaltet und das merkt man auch recht deutlich. Pro Bosskampf gibt es im Grunde nur eine Schlüsselfähigkeit auf die man zu achten hat, und das Ding ist gegessen. Es gibt hart Schaden auf die Tanks, es wird viel Healoutput verlangt, und wiederum viel DPS.
> Straigt, knackig hart, jedoch nicht sonderlich kompliziert.
> 
> Eindeutig spürbar, dass diese Instanz in BC entwickelt wurde, und zum Glück diese Mechaniken weitgehend übernommen wurden. Ich mag dieses Design, und finde es spannender zu spielen als diese überfrachteten Cata Bosse, deren Output eher low ist, aber man laufend irgendwie rumhampeln muss, bzw die solch vollkommen beknackte Mechaniken aufweisen, wie z.B. Chimaeron.
> ...



Seh ich das richtig? Du möchtest Bosse bei denen du als Tank nichts tust außer draufzuhauen, als DD rumstehst und stur deine Rota fährst und als Heiler nur große Heilungen raushaust bis entweder der Boss down ist oder du kein Mana hast?

Zumindest für Tank un DDs gibt es so einen Boss bereits. Nennt sich heroischen Trainingsartrappe und steht in og.....

Ich persönlich liebe die Cata Bosse, viele mechaniken, viel gelaufe, wissen übung und skill. Dein EQ kann so geil sein wie du willst kickst du fähigkeit x nicht oder steht nicht zu Moment y an Ort Z bist du erledigt. Find ich gut sollte so weitergehen. Nicht hauptsache drölf k dps haben


----------



## Akium (2. Mai 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Seh ich absolut genau so.
> Die Bossmechaniken heute erinnern mich mehr an Supermario.
> Klar gehören bestimmte Fähigkeiten in einen Kampf, aber das man nur noch umherrennen muß und das eigentliche "Schaden machen" zur Nebensache wird, oder einem die Leute sofort wegsterben wenn sie mal eine 10tel-sek zu langsam waren, das sagt mir auch nicht so zu.
> 
> Fande die BC-Kämpfe da auch wirklich besser designed.




Endlich auch mal jemand, der den Unterschied in den grundsätzlichen Mechaniken BC/Cata erkennt. 

BC war straight, hart aber unkompliziert getunt. Ein bis zwei Fähigkeiten beachten, und das Ding passt. Grade ZA war/ist ein Musterbeispiel dafür. 

Cataraidbosse finde ich fast allesamt eher bewusst überfrachtet. Jedoch in Sachen Output auf die Tanks sowie DPS-Anforderungen an den Raid eher low. 

Dass mir die derzeitigen Runs durch ZA weitaus mehr Spaß bereiten als jeder Cataraid, zeigt eindeutig, welche Mechaniken ich bevorzuge. 
Schade, dass es absehbar ist, dass es sich hierbei nur um ein vorübergehendes Hoch handelt.


----------



## Saure_Gurke (2. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=97298 in ZA (1) oder http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=97092 in ZG (1) ?
> bei za: parkst dein char min 12m von der Gruppe auf der Seite wo das Add auftaucht oder auf der Seite wo das Add hinfliegt, bis der Debuff ausläuft und das bei nur einem Stack (also links oder rechts vom Boss). Hat der Tank den Debuff sofort Abstand nehmen. 3 Camps - sternförmig (wie bei Kel 2 melee teilen sich dabei ein camp.)
> bei zg: sofern nur melee betroffen sind nach links und rechts laufen. Sollte der Heiler betroffen sein bleibt der Melee einfach im Camp.



Also wenn ich das richtig lese.... bekommst du keine Stacks wenn auf der Seite von dem Weißen Adler stehst.. oder kannst ihn dort auslaufen lassen... und die Meeles sollen abwechselnd reinlaufen ?


----------



## Akium (2. Mai 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig? Du möchtest Bosse bei denen du als Tank nichts tust außer draufzuhauen, als DD rumstehst und stur deine Rota fährst und als Heiler nur große Heilungen raushaust bis entweder der Boss down ist oder du kein Mana hast?
> 
> Zumindest für Tank un DDs gibt es so einen Boss bereits. Nennt sich heroischen Trainingsartrappe und steht in og.....
> 
> Ich persönlich liebe die Cata Bosse, viele mechaniken, viel gelaufe, wissen übung und skill. Dein EQ kann so geil sein wie du willst kickst du fähigkeit x nicht oder steht nicht zu Moment y an Ort Z bist du erledigt. Find ich gut sollte so weitergehen. Nicht hauptsache drölf k dps haben



Jup. Ich mag Damageraces und fette Schadenspeaks auf den Tank, wo man auch CDs usen muss zum überleben. Kompakt, knackig , hart.	

Ich finde es witzig wie im WoW Forum sich diverse full T11 Leute darüber aufregen, dass in ZA mehr Wumms reinkommt, als in ihren Jump n Run Raids, wo sie tagelang geübt haben, bis der letzte Günther das Movement gerallt hat. Auseinander/zusammen ...und das über Stunden. DPS Anforderungen so niedrig, dass es reicht, wenn man Autoschuss macht, Hauptsache man hopst aus den Voidzones raus. 


PS: Viel DPS hat auch was mit Skill zu tun, auch mit Wissen und Übung.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Mai 2011)

Saure_Gurke schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig lese.... bekommst du keine Stacks wenn auf der Seite von dem Weißen Adler stehst.. oder kannst ihn dort auslaufen lassen... und die Meeles sollen abwechselnd reinlaufen ?



Du siehst doch wenn wer den Debuff bekommt (ein Blitz vom Boss auf den Char) und der der ihn hat, rennt raus (vom Heiler aus nach rechts - vom Tank aus nach links - damit er in den paar sekunden wo er nicht am Boss Schaden macht, auf das add gehen kann sobald es erscheint). In der Zeit fängt sich der nächste den Debuff und rennt nun vom Heiler aus nach links, da er von dort dann im idealfall weiter dmg auf das fliegende Add machen kann. Der andere ist dann schon wieder am Boss. Das Spiel wiederholt sich bis der Boss liegt. Man sollte aber auch nicht zu weit nach links oder rechts weil wenn man dann zur Gewitterwolke wird haben es die andern zu weit. Der Vorteil bei einem reinen Melee setup ist acuh das das Add dann sich meist eh ein Melee krallt und somit der Gekrallte wie der Befallene dmg auf das Add machen können. 
Und es gibt natürlich auch den Fall wo der Befallene der Gekrallte wird, das halt die Arschkarte aber es hindert die Gruppe nicht daran den Boss zu legen - dann gibt es halt ein Toten...


----------



## Kyrador (2. Mai 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Jup. Ich mag Damageraces und fette Schadenspeaks auf den Tank, wo man auch CDs usen muss zum überleben. Kompakt, knackig , hart.



Man sieht, du hast keine Ahnung, wovon du redest... denn die Hardmode-Raids sind genau das, was du willst. Oder schaffst du es nicht bis dahin?



Akium schrieb:


> Ich finde es witzig wie im WoW Forum sich diverse full T11 Leute darüber aufregen, dass in ZA mehr Wumms reinkommt, als in ihren Jump n Run Raids, wo sie tagelang geübt haben, bis der letzte Günther das Movement gerallt hat. Auseinander/zusammen ...und das über Stunden. DPS Anforderungen so niedrig, dass es reicht, wenn man Autoschuss macht, Hauptsache man hopst aus den Voidzones raus.



In ZA kommt nur dann wumms rein, wenn jeder ohne Kopf spielt... also so ähnlich wie in den Raids. Und moment, komischerweise muss man auch in ZA und ZG laufen...



Akium schrieb:


> PS: Viel DPS hat auch was mit Skill zu tun, auch mit Wissen und Übung.



Jepp, und viel DPS braucht man in den herausfordernden Hardmodes der Raids... nicht in ZA und nicht in ZG. Obwohl, man braucht es auch in ZA und ZG, nämlich dann, wenn die Gruppe ohne Hirn spielt.


----------



## Akium (2. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Man sieht, du hast keine Ahnung, wovon du redest... denn die Hardmode-Raids sind genau das, was du willst. Oder schaffst du es nicht bis dahin?



Ich raide gar nicht mehr.  Habe keine Lust mehr stundenlang/tagelang mit irgendwelchen Horsts irgend ne dämliche jump n run Mechanik einzuüben. 

Wenn die dann sitzt, kann man nen über halbes Jahr lang, 3 x die Woche immer in die gleiche Instanz laufen und immer die gleichen Bosse kloppen. Das Ganze im "Hardmode" dann nochmal. Am besten an raidfreien Tagen den Käse nochmal mitm Twink  

Hallo @ 1 Jahr ICC. Nu ist schon ein halbes Jahr vorbei und 4.2 ist in weiter Ferne. Also 9 Monate, 3 x die Woche nach PSA/BdZ rennen, bis ich jeden Trashmob mit Vornamen kenne ? ? Ne danke. 

Kann ja jeder halten wie er will. Ich fand das BC-Konzept besser und aufregender. Ich geniesse die paar Wochen ZA, und wenn da auch die Lust raus ist, logge ich in WoW eh nur noch zum chatten/quatschen ein.


----------



## The-Dragon (2. Mai 2011)

Mal zurück zum Thema:


Ich habe sowohl ZG als auch ZA bereits mehrfach mit meinem Paladin, Druiden, Schamanen und Heilig-Priester geheilt und ich muss sagen, es variiert doch stark. Was ich sicher sagen kann, das so manche Trashgruppe selbst mit einem gut ausgerüsteten Tank nur mit CC heilbar ist. Die Bosse in ZA dagegen lassen sich meist recht bequem mit der Standardheilung machbar.

Als Heiler sollte man natürlich wissen, wann wer Schaden bekommt und entsprechend die Zeit zum heilen nehmen. Generell sind die Bosse in ZG auf Movement und gute DDs ausgelegt, denn der Schaden ist sonst nicht gegenheilbar.
Ich frage mich allerdings, wie man das als 346er Heiler rein manatechnisch hinbekommt. Meine Chars sind alle über 354 und können (müssen) da Mana raushauen, um die Gruppe am Leben zu halten. Dabei gilt dieselbe Regel wie bereits beim Release in den D1-Heros: Am Trash oom heilen und bei Bossen den Manabalken nach den Boss-HP richten. Dann klappts auch. 

Entscheidend ist aber wie gesagt die Gruppe, da kommt es eben auf jeden an. Noch so ein Fazit aus den beiden Instanzen. Nur wenn alle 5 richtig spielen und sich an die Mechanik halten, klappts auch. 

Letztenendes sind ZG und ZA aber genauso schwer bzw. leicht wie die anderen Heros bei Release, auch wenn jetzt das Itemlevel deutlich darüber liegt. Aber das trennt nur mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen.

Fazit: Wenn ihr gut heilen könnt, aber Probleme in ZA und ZG habt, macht die Gruppe irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Rocodo (2. Mai 2011)

Es gibt Zillionen von WOW Spielern. Es ist für Blizzard unmöglich, es allen Recht zu machen. Und alle neuen Inis sind nun mal für die Mehrheit herausfordernd, für einige langweilig, für einige zu schwer.

Das hier einige wieder tönen müssen, wie IMBA sie dort durch rushen- geschenkt.

Und hier gilt m.E. nicht immer: Bring die Spieler nicht die Klasse.

Bei Allki'zon sind viele Melees machbar- machen es aber VIEL schwerer.
Bei Jin'do sind Heiler mit vielen Spontanzaubern/Dots im Vorteil, lieber Holy statt Diszi, lieber Druide statt Pala.

Aber nicht vergessen: Zum Glück ist niemand gezwungen in die neunen Inis zu gehen. Marken bekommt man schneller in den alten Inis, oder in Raids.


----------



## Eott-Damrahn (2. Mai 2011)

Ich war mit meinem Priest am mi in ZG und ZA, 346 und muß sagen es war nicht leicht, aber wir sind durchgekommen.
Größte problem war nur das ich zu wenig tempo hatte bzw. habe und viel mit blitzheilung heilen mußte.
Das mana problem war zwar schon recht übel, allerdings mit Schattengeist, Hymne und Manatrank ging es so einigermaßen.

Die neuen Inis mögen zwar vielleicht nicht gerade die einfachsten sein aber mommentan sind sie genau richtig,
in ein oder 2 wochen heulen eh wieder alle rum das es zu einfach ist.

Das beste wäre wenn blizz die Inis nach dem durchschnittlichen Ilv der jeweiligen gr gestalten würde so sind sie dann für alle gleich schwer oder gleich einfach da braucht der Spieler malwieder skill.


----------



## Taiklos (2. Mai 2011)

Also ich find als heiler die neuen beiden heros richtig klasse, nich zuuu schwer aber auch nicht zu leicht.

Bin nen Heildruide 359 ail und hatte bisher nur bei der letzten Trashgruppe in ZA vor dem Bärenboss probleme wenn kein cc genutzt wird.. ansonsten ist alles heilbar, Vogelboss in ZA is schwer und beim Pantherboss in ZG stand ich beim ersten mal mit 21k hps am ende rum.. dennoch machbar wenn man weiß wie man mit seinem Mana umgehen muss.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2011)

Taiklos schrieb:


> Also ich find als heiler die neuen beiden heros richtig klasse, nich zuuu schwer aber auch nicht zu leicht.
> 
> Bin nen Heildruide 359 ail und hatte bisher nur bei der letzten Trashgruppe in ZA vor dem Bärenboss probleme wenn kein cc genutzt wird.. ansonsten ist alles heilbar, Vogelboss in ZA is schwer und beim Pantherboss in ZG stand ich beim ersten mal mit 21k hps am ende rum.. dennoch machbar wenn man weiß wie man mit seinem Mana umgehen muss.




Lamborghini
max Speed 112 km/h*






*backwards


----------



## Duexer (2. Mai 2011)

Taiklos schrieb:


> Also ich find als heiler die neuen beiden heros richtig klasse, nich zuuu schwer aber auch nicht zu leicht.
> 
> Bin nen Heildruide 359 ail und hatte bisher nur bei der letzten Trashgruppe in ZA vor dem Bärenboss probleme wenn kein cc genutzt wird.. ansonsten ist alles heilbar, Vogelboss in ZA is schwer und beim Pantherboss in ZG stand ich beim ersten mal mit 21k hps am ende rum.. dennoch machbar wenn man weiß wie man mit seinem Mana umgehen muss.




Und wieder so einer *kopfschüttel*

Du weißt schon, dass wenn du Item-level 359 hast die Inis auch nicht für dich ausgelegt sind. Ist doch kein Wunder, dass es mit 359 einfach ist wenn du in der ini nur Equip mit Level 353 (ist dies die richti8ge Zahl?) bekommst. Eigentlich sollte die Ini für leute mit Level 346 sein und die mit zg unfd za noch ihr equip verbessern wollen.

Ich sage nicht, dass es mit level 346 unschaffbar ist aber dass es mit Level 359 einfach ist muss doch klar sein.


----------



## jamirro (2. Mai 2011)

alles eine frage des equipments - zieht 346er marken sachen an und macht die inis clear - dann sagt kindergarten oder sowas aber nur dann.

die inis sind gedacht vor raids und nach cata heros.


----------



## XSebX (7. Mai 2011)

Also ich als sogenannter "casual" finde die beiden Instanzen klasse und auf keinen Fall zu schwer, sondern angenehm knackig. Da in meiner Gilde momentan aus verschiedenen Gründen raid-mäßig noch nicht so viel passiert, stellen ZA und ZG für mich so eine Art Mini-Raid-Ersatz dar. Wenn in der Gruppe ausreichend Kommunikation vorhanden ist und nicht jeder schon nach einem Wipe das Weite sucht, dann sind die meisten Bosse relativ gut machbar. Allerdings kommt es in manchen Bosskämpfen zu Stresssituationen, die ich persönlich als zu intensiv (nicht zu schwer) empfinde. Der Endboss in ZG zum Beispiel, nach meinen ersten paar Wipes dort hatte ich einen erhöhten Puls und hab schon leicht angefangen zu schwitzen und da frag ich mich, ob ich das in einem Spiel brauche denn ich gehe stark auf die 30 zu (bald ist Bergfest ^^) und muss ja langsam auf mein Herz achten  .
Naja aber das liegt vielleicht auch nur dran, dass ich persönlich mich zu schnell stressen lasse und hektisch werde wenn es zu unübersichtlich wird ^^
In irgendeinem Thread schrieb hier vor kurzem mal jemand, dass er sich langsam wie bei Super-Mario 3D fühlt. In einigen wenigen Situationen kann ich das ganz gut nachvollziehen. Aber das kommt für mein Empfinden zum Glück nicht zu oft vor.

Einen generellen Nerf der beiden Instanzen fände ich sehr schade, denn ich bin froh diese beiden Herausforderungen zu haben, da ja wie schon erwähnt raid-mäßig noch wenig bis gar nichts geht in unserer Gilde. Manche Bosse könnten durchaus ein klein wenig knackiger sein und bei manchen Bossfähigkeiten könnte man vielleicht deren Timing ein klein wenig verändern/anpassen, damit es nicht so oft zu unvermeidbaren (Instant-) Wipes und übermäßig stressigen Situationen kommt.

Und die Leute, denen diese beiden Instanzen zu leicht sind, kann ich mal überhaupt nicht verstehen. Wenn sie für euch keine Herausforderung darstellen, dann könnt ihr ja einfach eure Rüstung ganz oder teilweise ausziehen und dann rein gehen. Dann habt ihr doch schon eure Herausforderung und die Instanzen sind auch für euch knackig genug. Ich persönlich vermute, dass die meisten Leute, die schreiben ihnen sind die Instanzen zu leicht, einfach nur nach Aussen tragen möchten was für tolle Spieler sie sind.
Die meisten aktiven Raider mit denen ich ingame spreche finden die beiden Instanzen natürlich nicht schwer, allerdings auch nicht so einfach, dass sie sich unbedingt darüber aufregen/beschweren müssten. Und Spieler die Angst haben, dass durch die Instanzen jetzt jeder leicht an epische Gegenstände kommt sollten sich mal fragen was ihnen persönlich diese Missgunst bringt. Zumal es ja auch "nur" Gegenstände der Stufe 353 sind über die ein supertoller Pro-Gamer ja eigentlich nur schmunzeln kann oder nicht? Gönnt doch den weniger guten Spieler einfach, dass sie sich mit den Instanzen etwas besser für ihre Raids ausrüsten und evtl mehr vom content sehen können. Bringt euch doch gar nichts wenn ihr euch darüber aufregt, es kann einem sogar ein positives Gefühl geben wenn man anderen einfach mal was gönnt ^^ Aber naja anderes Thema, ich beginne abzuschweifen. Sorry dafür ^^

Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen, dass ich die beiden Instanzen super und nicht zu schwer finde, nur ein paar wenige Kampfsituationen könnten etwas "entstresst" werden. 


In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich und wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## wowoo (7. Mai 2011)

Meistens liegt es an der Gruppe.

Wenn die DDs mit dem 15%+ DMG Buff noch immer alle unter 10k dps sind dann dauern die Kämpfe drei mal so lange wie von Blizzard beabsichtigt und der Heiler bekommt Probleme die Gruppe am Leben zu halten.

Die müssen halt auch mal was machen, wie manche DDs mit Itemdurchschnitt 350~ und 15% Buff nicht mal auf 10k DPS kommen versteh ich einfach nicht.. Und dann noch die Foren mit "mimimi, bitte nicht nerfen, sind eh so einfach" zuspammen..

Ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad bei manchen Bossen hoch aber noch in Ordnung, wenn nicht solche faulen DDs dabei sind..


----------



## Jerx (7. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde ZG u ZA genau passend. 

Klar ists schwer aber es wäre ja langweilig wenn man nach 3 runs durchrennt wie durch die wotlk inis^^ von daher find ich die schwierigkeit genau treffend. 
Arsch zusammen beisen und das geht schon, wotlk verwöhnte sind es halt nicht mehr gewohnt in inis zu sterben und weinen halt rum aber ist eh nichts neues ,)


----------



## Cøøkie (7. Mai 2011)

ich weiß gar nicht was an den 2 inis so schwer sein soll. die ersten 2 runs waren net einfach mal man nix kannte, aber jetzt rushen wir nurnoch so durch mir rnd gruppen. hatte gestern erst nen pala tank mit knapp 200k hp full gebufft und nen dudu heiler der nie oom war. cc haben wir auch nie benutzt trotz nen hunter und mage. schwer sind die inis echt net :/


----------



## Squidd (7. Mai 2011)

Jaja, aus der Sicht eines Nicht-Heilers sind schon ok...


----------



## Aranshi (7. Mai 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich war heute voller Euphorie als Heiler in ZA und ZG. Wipeorgie ohne Ende. Es kommt Schaden auf den Tank, dass es nichtmehr feierlich ist. Hab ca 354er Gear und bin Holypala. Unser Tank war Druide mit vollem Raidequip. Ich heile ihn locker durch bwd, td4w und bot, aber der Schaden, der vom Trash und teilweise von den Bossen kommt ist überirdisch. Dazu kommt, dass die Hälfte der Mobs nicht cc-bar ist. Nehmen wir den Vogelboss in ZA. Hier werden zum einen wieder die Melees ver§$%", weil alle! den Debuff bekommen. Zum anderen hat der Boss im fight ca 7 Mille Schaden ausgeteilt - trotz CDs, und allem Möglichen an dmg-reduce skills. 15k hps mit allem drum und dran (ja, ich hab auch Göttlicher Schutz, meinen Wächter, Trinkets, Flügel usw in meiner Leiste). Ich hab bufffood und flasks eingeschmissen und meine Vulkanischen Tränke und Manaflasks benutzt. Mach ich da echt was falsch, oder geht es euch genauso?
> 
> Bin danach nochmal mit meinem Schurken rein und der Heiler hatte auch Probleme ohne Ende. Diesmal war es aber ein Priest mit richtig gutem Gear (auch paar hc items). Also irgendwas kann ja wohl nicht normal sein. Wenn die Mobs wenigstens alle schön cc-bar wären, wärs ja kein Problem. Da sind ja die Raids echt um einiges leichter, als die zwei inis...



warum wird hier denn so maßlos übertrieben, bisher hab ich die ini mit sogut wie jeder random gruppe geschafft, ohne das die ganze grp rumgeheult hat wie schwer es doch ist.
es ist echt zum kotzen wie immer sofort rumgeheult wird sobald man nichtmehr brainafk durchrushen kann.
Solche leute machen das spiel echt kaputt.
zockt doch pokemon wenn ihr kein bock auf herausforderungen habt...


----------



## Pulmi (7. Mai 2011)

bisher war ich nur mit meinem dd in den neuen instanzen und hatte von dem ganzen reden das sie so schwer zu heilen sind schon etwas angst es dann selbst mal zu tun. 

letzte woche hab ich dann aber doch mal die zeit gefunden und bin mit unserer gildengruppe darein um zu heilen. was soll ich sagen.. mhhh ich fand es jetzt nicht sooooo schwer. es ist knackig, es gab den ein oder anderen wipe. aber, es ist machbar. zul aman fand ich jedoch um einiges leichter als zul gurub. equipmäßig bin ich etws über 350 ilv.


----------



## TrueNo1 (7. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Also ich muss sagen, hab also Holy Priester (Gear 348), in den neuen Inis auch zu knabbern. An dem Vogelboss in ZA und der Endboss in ZG zum Beispiel, da scheitere ich immer wieder dran. 
Der schaden der da rein kommt ist echt heftig, aber na und? 
Gerade das macht doch das spiel aus, das es ne Herausforderung ist. 
Allerdings kommt es auch sehr auf die Gruppe an mit der man durch die Inis läuft.
Wenn man Schwierigkeiten damit hat, arbeitet man eben dran.

Und an all die Flamer, die durch jede Ini rasen, NICHT jeder ist ein pro spieler und raidet 3 mal die Woche. Hört doch mal auf die Leute, die mal ein problem mit ner Ini haben gleich an zu giften.
Das macht nämlich auch das Spiel kaputt.


----------



## madmurdock (7. Mai 2011)

Naja, da ich nach ner Woche oefters auch mal random gehe, merke ich immer wieder dass die Heiler zB bei dem Panther Boss scheitern, was aber auch daran liegt, dass die DDs einen wenig supporten (Mage nimmt Schild, Hunter stellt tot, MD, ToTT, Mana/Healhymbe, Bop usw usw)

Die Tanks wurden mit Cata weit weniger generft als es die Healer wurden. Und wenn ne Grp mit 10000 bis 12000 Boss Dmg scheitert besteht hier sicherlich Handlungsbedarf. Ich ueberlege auch wieder nur gildenintern zu gehen, aber naja, mal sehen. Evtl gewoehnen sich die Heals ja dran, ansonsten Nerf inc.


----------



## Cassiopheia (8. Mai 2011)

Neulich mal wieder Halb Rnd drin gewesen (mitm Frost DK, Ret Pally & Prot Pally, dazu noch Resto Druid und Fire Mage Random dazu). Einfach mal drauf los, ohne viel Gerede. Und Time Run geschafft. Danach noch die letzten 2 Bosse umgehaun, bissl gequatscht und am Ende wollte keiner mehr aus der Gruppe raus.

Am Besten war der Heiler, der war über sich selbst regelrecht erstaunt, dass er Janalai gehealt bekommen hat (hatten alle Eier direkt rausholen lassen). Er hat dann am Ende auch noch den Erfolg für Zul Aman bekommen.

Hinterher dann aus Neugier im Arsenal die beiden Randoms angeschaut. Keiner der 5 Chars hatte je einen Raid von innen gesehn bzw dort Loot abgegriffen (lediglich der Tank hatte einige BoE Items ausm Raidcontent).

War zwar nen extremer Glücksgriff mit der Gruppe (sowohl spielerisch als auch Setup mäßig), aber normal machbar (also ohne Timerun) isses auf jedenfall, wenn man seine CDs richtig nutzt (vor allem Tank und Heiler), die Leute die Bosse kennen bzw erklärt bekommen (und verstehn..). Die DDs einigermaßen Schaden machen, ihre CCs nutzen. Mobs evtl gepurgt und gekickt werden (sofern halt möglich). Das Gear sollte natürlich anständig instandgehalten sein, wenn man grad so das Mindest-Equip hat (Sockel, VZ, Reforges etc).

PS Mein persönliches Gefühl ist aber, dass ZA noch etwas leichter als ZG ist. Grad am Anfang. In ZG ist noch viel mehr Movement bei den Bossen gefragt und ewiges Hin und Hergerenne, was es doch manchmal knapp machen kann, wenn man nen Heal schon wieder abbrechen muss.

Fazit: Ich sehe die Schwierigkeit also weniger in den Instanzen selber. Sondern eher an in den Leuten mit denen man zusammengeworfen wird. Support der Heiler / Tanks darf halt kein Fremdwort sein, grad wenn sie halt "nur" Heroini-equipped sind.


----------



## Amraam (8. Mai 2011)

Heilbar sind die instanzen schon.

Aber: um das gegenzuheilen ziehts mir ganz schön den manabalken runter ^^


----------



## 1Harrizona (8. Mai 2011)

gut das man hier so nen threat liest. hab letztens meinen acc wieder ausgepackt. mein schamane hat heroini equip und 2 359er epixx.. gesockelt und verzaubert is alles. 

gleich mal rein in den df und ab gings nach zul gurub. bei den ersten mobgruppen immer wieder mal ein dd gestorben.. musste mich mit der tastenbelegung vertraut machen. schnell guides überflogen, damit ich weiss um was es geht.. aber nach ca. 1,5 stunden waren wir durch. 3 wipes oder so hatten wir an bossen.. und 2 an mobgruppen. die gruppe war komplett random, und equip lag zwischen 340 und 355. aber okay. es war anstrengend. 

mittlerweile weiss ich wann wo wieviel schaden kommt, und es geht schon wieder nebenbei. einige fights brauchen zwar etwas mehr aufmerksamkeit als andere, aber vom schwierigkeitsgrad würd ich das jetz so in richtung naxx zum anfang von wotlk einordnen.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gestern sowohl ZA + ZG ein zweites Mal durchgezogen, random.

Wenn man sich darauf einstellt zu sterben, geht es. Sobald man jedoch erwartet, wipefrei durchzukommen, ist man mit Sicherheit falsch. 

Beides waren gute Gruppen, gute Leute, beide Male waren alle "erfahren", kannten die allermeisten Bossmechaniken. Dennoch stand auch genauso am Ende meine Haltbarkeit jeweils auf 50%. Dauer jeweils knappe 90 Minuten.

Wieder die Erkenntnis, das wir da als Gruppe definitiv noch nicht hinsollten. Der Heiler würde "kotzen", ich als Tank sehr sehr oft sterben. Mit 3 Leuten, die keine der Instanzen gesehen haben, halte ich es bei uns erstmal noch für unmöglich. Den eingehenden Schaden sehe ich da immer noch als Problem an. Was ich als machbar betrachte mittels vernünftiger Bewegung, ist bei anderen eben nicht so einfach möglich.


----------



## Wattie (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die Instanzen gestern das erste Mal mit meinem Druiden geheilt, und fand es eigentlich sehr entspannt. Klar hier und da mal nen Wipe, aber sonst...

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich die Dinger vorher bis zum Erbrechen als Kriegrtank gespielt habe und somit beide Seiten kenne


----------



## Exicoo (9. Mai 2011)

War am release day drin, tank war Pala mit 4/5 T11 aber auch noch nen paar blauen items.
Größtenteils eben Raidgear ausm 10er. Der hat so gut wie kein dmg gefressen, nur vllt mal an 1, 2 stellen, aber da kann man ja deff cd's usen... sonst eben fleißig cct wo es ging.
Außerdem ist es doch toll, dass so viel Schaden kommt. Oder willste es etwa so leicht haben wie die normalen Heros?


----------



## schäubli (9. Mai 2011)

Ich als Paladinheiler mit eher mittelmäßigen Gear muss wirklich sagen, es liegt weniger am Tank, mehr an den DDs, die ihre Aufgaben meist nicht richtig machen, zu wenig Schaden gemacht wird und kommt crowd kontrolliert wird.


----------



## fereman (9. Mai 2011)

Wattie schrieb:


> Ich hab die Instanzen gestern das erste Mal mit meinem Druiden geheilt, und fand es eigentlich sehr entspannt. Klar hier und da mal nen Wipe, aber sonst...
> 
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich die Dinger vorher bis zum Erbrechen als Kriegrtank gespielt habe und somit beide Seiten kenne



als druide ist das heilen wegen wildwuchs und hots auf den dd's leichter. als dudu hab ich auch nie probs. mit meinem pala oder schami wirds dann wieder etwas schwieriger xD


----------



## Potpotom (10. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr da macht... aber ich laufe mit ~8k HPS da durch, sowohl Gildenintern als auch random.

Geile Instanzen, macht Spass zu heilen und auch mal zu wipen.

EDIT: Spiele einen Wiederherstellungs-Schamanen mit ItemLvl 359...


----------



## Amraam (10. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Wenn man sich darauf einstellt zu sterben, geht es. Sobald man jedoch erwartet, wipefrei durchzukommen, ist man mit Sicherheit falsch.
> 
> .....



*signed*

aber das gilt eigentlich für jede art von inni.


----------



## Nisbo (10. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich jetzt schon als Heal und Tank drin war habe ich es gestern mit meinem FeuerMage in Angriff genommen, GildenGruppe incl TS.
War ZG und muß sagen als DD ist ZG sowas von entspannend. Brav das Schaf gesetzt, der WL sein SingleFear und evtl der Druide mal gewurzelt.

Der PantherBoss war uns dann doch 2 Whipes wert, aber da kommts auch viel drauf an sich nicht von der Welle treffen zu lassen.
Endboss war dann mal wieder das Geisterproblem was Whipes eingebracht hat. Umgeskillt auf Frost, nur Geister gemacht und dann hats funktioniert.

Mein EQ war vor der ini 347, heal war glaub eich 351 und der Rest irgendwo dazwischen. Der CC hat uns wohl da gut durchgebracht.
Und auch der 1. Boss in ZG ist zumindest als Mage dank blinzeln sehr angenehm und hat unerwarteter Weise sogar das AV gebracht. Als Heal sterbe ich da ganz gerne immmer ^^


----------

